# Bridges of the world



## Yellow Fever

Mubarak Peace Bridge by [email protected], on Flickr



Mubarak Peace Bridge by [email protected], on Flickr

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The Suez Canal Bridge, also known as the Mubarak Peace Bridge or the Egyptian-Japanese Friendship Bridge, is a road bridge crossing the Suez Canal at El Qantara. The Arabic "al qantara" means "the bridge".

Design and construction

The bridge was built with assistance from the Japanese government. The contractor was PentaOcean Construction.

The Japanese grant, accounting for 60% of the construction cost (or 13.5 billion yen), was agreed to during the visit of President Mubarak to Japan in March 1995, as part of a larger project to develop the Sinai Peninsula. Egypt bore the remaining 40% (9 billion yen). 

The bridge opened in October 2001.

The bridge, which has a 70-metre (230 ft) clearance over the canal and is 3.9 kilometres (2.4 mi) long, consists of a 400-metre (1,300 ft) cable stayed main span and two 1.8-kilometre (1.1 mi) long approach spans. 

The height of the two main pylons supporting the main span is 154 metres (510 ft) each. The towers were designed in the shape of Pharaonic obelisks.

The clearance under the bridge is 70 meters, which defines, therefore, the admissible maximum height of 68 m[2]above the waterline (Suezmax) of ships that can pass through the Suez Canal.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Sydney Harbour Bridge by -yury-, on Flickr


bridge by Kuster & Wildhaber Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Brooklyn Bridge, Manhattan Bridge, and Williamsburg Bridge by Alan Esteva Photography, on Flickr


Manhattan and the Brooklyn Bridge by Alan Esteva Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

amazing bridges....thanks for another great thread Yellow Fever. :cheers:


----------



## Vrooms

*THE HELIX SINGAPORE*

Helix Bridge by Bridgetony, on Flickr

Singapore - The Helix Bridge by Christian Jena, on Flickr

Ghosts by Oscar Tarneberg, on Flickr


----------



## Joka

Yellow Fever said:


> Mubarak Peace Bridge by [email protected], on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Mubarak Peace Bridge by [email protected], on Flickr
> 
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The Suez Canal Bridge, also known as the Mubarak Peace Bridge or the Egyptian-Japanese Friendship Bridge, is a road bridge crossing the Suez Canal at El Qantara. The Arabic "al qantara" means "the bridge".
> 
> Design and construction
> 
> The bridge was built with assistance from the Japanese government. The contractor was PentaOcean Construction.
> 
> The Japanese grant, accounting for 60% of the construction cost (or 13.5 billion yen), was agreed to during the visit of President Mubarak to Japan in March 1995, as part of a larger project to develop the Sinai Peninsula. Egypt bore the remaining 40% (9 billion yen).
> 
> The bridge opened in October 2001.
> 
> The bridge, which has a 70-metre (230 ft) clearance over the canal and is 3.9 kilometres (2.4 mi) long, consists of a 400-metre (1,300 ft) cable stayed main span and two 1.8-kilometre (1.1 mi) long approach spans.
> 
> The height of the two main pylons supporting the main span is 154 metres (510 ft) each. The towers were designed in the shape of Pharaonic obelisks.
> 
> The clearance under the bridge is 70 meters, which defines, therefore, the admissible maximum height of 68 m[2]above the waterline (Suezmax) of ships that can pass through the Suez Canal.


That is pretty interesting. Is it a gift or does the Japanese government retain some sort of toll revenue and were Japanese companies involved in the building?


----------



## Vrooms

*SHEIKH ZAYED BRIDGE ABU DHABI*

Abu Dhabi - Sheikh Zayed Bridge by RobGill, on Flickr

Sheikh Zayed Bridge by Titanium007, on Flickr

Sheikh Zayed Bridge - Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates by M. Khatib, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Joka said:


> That is pretty interesting. Is it a gift or does the Japanese government retain some sort of toll revenue and were Japanese companies involved in the building?


Not for sure but I believe the japanese government paid 60% of the cost.


----------



## Vrooms

*HENDERSON WAVES SINGAPORE*

golden wave by eaturiano, on Flickr

lead me to the light by eaturiano, on Flickr

Henderson Waves by edwin.11, on Flickr


----------



## mw123

^^Awesome!


----------



## Vrooms

*SKYBRIDGE LANGKAWI MALAYSIA*

Sky-Bridge by Wild Klicker, on Flickr


Langkawi Sky Bridge by Brooklyn Hilary, on Flickr


----------



## Cal_Escapee

*Golden Gate Bridge, San Francisco, California, USA*








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Gate_Bridge

*Hoover Dam Bypass Bridge, Arizona, USA*








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mike_O'Callaghan–Pat_Tillman_Memorial_Bridge

*Sunshine Skyway Bridge, Tampa, Florida, USA*








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunshine_Skyway_Bridge

*Overseas Highway, Florida Keys, Florida, USA*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3727835912/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Bixby Creek Bridge, Highway 1, California, USA*








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/California_State_Route_1

*Verrazano Narrows Bridge, New York, USA*








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Verrazano-Narrows_Bridge

*Arlington Memorial Bridge, Washington DC, USA*








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arlington_Memorial_Bridge

*Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel, Virginia, USA*








http://www.airphotona.com/image.asp?imageid=4163









http://www.britannica.com/EBchecked/media/112219/Aerial-view-of-the-two-man-made-islands-that-link

*New San Francisco-Oakland Bridge Eastern Span, California, USA*

Rendering: Under Construction








http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...UnUeC-Maii2AWuw4CoBg&ved=0CEMQ9QEwBg&dur=1389


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos guys :cheers:


*Rio - Antirio bridge (near Patra), Peloponnese - West Greece regions (Greece)*

Blue Lights II by Dreamstale, on Flickr


GREECE BRIDGE by ExperienceGreece, on Flickr


Rio - Antirio Bridge by Panos Mavromytis - Ναυπακτος, on Flickr


----------



## bloody bat

^^ This bridge looks awesome from wherever you look at it, day and night. I have many good memories about this place. This is also where i first saw a waterspout. Mou leipeis, Greece :yes: :hug:


----------



## Vrooms

*TSING MA BRIDGE HONG KONG*

Tsing Ma Bridge 青馬大橋 by kaiyanwong223, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

You can find a lot more on bridges, U/C and done, in the Bridges section of SSC.


----------



## Vrooms

^^Your link leads back to the Urban Tourist forum I think this is where it was intended to lead to:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=128 :cheers:


----------



## Vrooms

*JUSCELINO KUBITSCHEK BRIDGE BRASILIA BRAZIL*

Juscelino Kubitschek bridge, Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Ponte JK by © Rafaela Sampaio_, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Yes, since we now know there is a Bridges section, let's keep discussing about bridges there to keep things in one place.


----------



## Igor L.

*Oberbaum Bridge, Berlin, Germany*









http://liubos.35photo.ru/photo_474633/


----------



## Igor L.

*Ukraine*

*Bridges in Dnipropetrovsk*


























































































http://tov_tob.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

*Ukraine*

*Bridges in Dnipropetrovsk*

*Part 2*














































http://gorod.dp.ua/eng/
http://tov-tob.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

*Pivdennyi Bridge in Kyiv, Ukraine*



Igor L. said:


> First ice on the river
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://photographers.com.ua/picture...e_reka_rchka_juzhnyj_most_vdennij_mst_433750/











http://vk.com/id5332411


----------



## Vrooms

*AIOLA ISLAND BRIDGE GRAZ AUSTRIA*

lowre IMG_6216 by lacink, on Flickr

Mur Island by daniel_bryant, on Flickr


----------



## ikops

That last one is pretty awesome.


----------



## Vrooms

*KINTAIKYO BRIDGE IWAKUNI CITY JAPAN*

8917 by tanaka"labo"tamochi, on Flickr

錦帯橋 Kintai-kyo by ClintonInTokyo, on Flickr

take a break by fukumix, on Flickr


----------



## Bez_imena

Beška Bridge, Serbia

Beška Bridge is a concrete highroad bridge on the Danube river near Beška, Serbia. The bridge was built in 1975 and it is the largest bridge on Danube overall. 















V_E_J_Z_I_K


----------



## Vrooms

*BENJAMIN SHEARES BRIDGE SINGAPORE*

Benjamin Sheares Bridge  by Jacobs LB Chong, on Flickr

Looking for a Delicious Viewpoint? MBS SkyPark has it all... by williamcho, on Flickr

Kite Over Marina South by Erich Chew, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

*MILLENNIUM BRIDGE NEWCASTLE*

Newcastle bridges panoramic by steve1401, on Flickr

Millennium Bridge, Newcastle by Sue Povey, on Flickr

Newcastle Millennium Bridge 2.1 by steve1401, on Flickr


----------



## RUNBKK

*Bhumibhol Bridge Bangkok*









































































source: www.globeimages.net, www.weekendhobby.com,
www.pixpros.net


----------



## Vrooms

*STARI MOST BRIDGE MOSTAR*

Bridge by Michal Sleczek, on Flickr

Ancient by Michal Sleczek, on Flickr

Mostar Bridge by coopfs, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

*MAGDEBURG WATER BRIDGE GERMANY*

Magdeburg Water Bridge (Magdeburg, Germany bridges (16) by Kakoli5, on Flickr

Water Bridge in Magdeburg, Germany by TakesiKovacs, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

*ALEXANDRA ARCH SINGAPORE*

Alexandra Arch, Singapore by yeowatzup, on Flickr

Alexandra Arch, Singapore by yeowatzup, on Flickr

Alexandra Arch by woonweiseng, on Flickr


----------



## Judazzz

Sai Van Bridge, Macau



Bridge over the Red River, Hanoi



Somewhere near Nha Trang


----------



## Linguine

great bridge photos as always...thanks Vrooms, RUNBKK and Judazzz. :cheers:


----------



## Vrooms

*RIALTO BRIDGE VENICE*

Rialto Bridge Venice by RachaelMc, on Flickr

The Rialto Bridge, Venice by Cathal Hoare, on Flickr

Rialto Bridge at night. Venice, Italy by Angelsfanatic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rialto bridge of Venice is really awesome.


----------



## Vrooms

*BEAR MOUNTAIN BRIDGE NEW YORK*

Bear Mountain Bridge by Kevin Borland, on Flickr

BRIDGE K133: Bear Mountain Bridge over the Hudson River, New York by jag9889, on Flickr

Bear Mountain Bridge by waywuwei, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

*FOX RIVER BRIDGE ILLINOIS*

Fox River Trail - Bridge by paintergroup1, on Flickr

Running High and Dry by Duane Rapp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Elisabeth bridge, Budapest (Hungary)*

Hungarian name: *Erzsébet híd*


Elisabeth Bridge (Erzsébet híd) by 0dis, on Flickr


Elisabeth Bridge by Gabriel Crux, on Flickr


Esti forgalom by gszadvari, on Flickr


(not so) simple geometry 7 - elisabeth bridge at night by wunderskatz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stanley bridge, Alexandria (Egypt)*


Stanley Bridge, Alexandria, Egypt by Striderv, on Flickr


Stanley Bridge, Alexandria, Egypt by Striderv, on Flickr


Santa Claus Travel Egypt by Santa Claus Travel Egypt, on Flickr


Untitled by eslam abo el-enien, on Flickr


Stanley bridge in Alexandria by xx Nemo xx, on Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000

The Lions Gate Bridge (Vancouver BC)


----------



## RUNBKK

*Kwai Bridge* Kanchanaburi​



























source: www.webstyle4u.wordpress.com


----------



## MilbertDavid

^^ is that bridge the one featured in a movie *"Bridge Over the River Kwai"?*


----------



## RUNBKK

MilbertDavid said:


> ^^ is that bridge the one featured in a movie *"Bridge Over the River Kwai"?*


Yes m)) m)) m))


----------



## christos-greece

*Monroe street bridge, Chicago (U.S.A.)*


Monroe Street by jntolva, on Flickr


Monroe Street Bridge by Rocket House Studio, on Flickr


IMG_0039 by arkley68, on Flickr


IMG_7328 by bintie, on Flickr


Raising the Monroe Street Bridge by vxla, on Flickr


CHx_081 by Hemlocks111, on Flickr


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

Los Angeles' version of the Golden Gate. A bit smaller and greener. The Vincent Thomas bridge over the Long Beach Port. Source Wikipedia.


----------



## capricorn2000

*A Bridge in Olympia WA crossing Interstate 5*









*A Bridge in Tacoma WA parallel to Interstate 5*


----------



## bozenBDJ

Suramadu Bridge - Surabaya - East Java - Indonesia




Busy Morning by urbana_fotografica, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ

Bunkeflostrand - Skane - Sweden



Burning bridge by Fredde Nilsson, on Flickr​


----------



## ardues

Fort Lauderdale. by ardues2013, on Flickr


Fort Lauderdale. by ardues2013, on Flickr


Fort Lauderdale. by ardues2013, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

amazing bridge pics....thanks guys. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

*Fatih Sultan Mehmet Bridge, Istanbul (Turkey)*


Fatih Sultan Mehmet Bridge by Liêm Phó Nhòm, on Flickr


Istanbul - Fatih Sultan Mehmet Bridge D7K_5783 by David Dawson Photography, on Flickr


fatih sultan mehmet bridge by nry_kse, on Flickr


Ev vadisindeki köprü (I) by Atakan Eser, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Golden Gate Bridge, San Francisco (U.S.A.)*


100828 Golden Gate.jpg by Bruce Batten, on Flickr


130222 Golden Gate.jpg by Bruce Batten, on Flickr


130220 Golden Gate Bridge.jpg by Bruce Batten, on Flickr


The Golden Gate Bridge by letizav, on Flickr


Golden Gate _2344 by ed_bltn, on Flickr


The Golden Gate Bridge by rockassical, on Flickr


Marin to San Francisco by AlexKrengel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Suramadu bridge (Java), Indonesia*


Blue Hour Suramadu Bridge by dy_rifian, on Flickr


Suramadu bridge by vaniaism, on Flickr


Untitled by adi10times, on Flickr


Sheraton Surabaya Hotel & Towers—The Suramadu Bridge by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Suramadu Bridge by danilmorad, on Flickr


IMGP0238FLK by urbana_fotografica, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Colorful bridge.


----------



## World 2 World

*Seri Wawasan Bridge - Putrajaya, Malaysia*









by ming chan









by jotarozen









by ahpek biker


















by Mario Legaspi


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Wow! Its more like a piece of art than a bridge!


----------



## bozenBDJ

*Barelang I Bridge | Batam, Indonesia*

Crossposted from the Indonesian section :cheers: :




Ctrl Z said:


> Jembatan Barelang yang menghubungkan pulau Batam dan pulau Rempang, serta pulau Galang
> Jembatan Barelang (singkatan dari BAtam, REmpang, dan gaLANG) adalah nama jembatan yang menghubungkan pulau-pulau yaitu Pulau Batam, Pulau Tonton, Pulau Nipah, Pulau Rempang, Pulau Galang dan Pulau Galang Baru. Masyarakat setempat menyebutnya "Jembatan Barelang", namun ada juga yang menyebutnya "Jembatan Habibie", karena beliau yang memprakarsai pembangunan jembatan itu untuk menfasilitasi ketiga pulau tersebut yang dirancang untuk dikembangkan menjadi wilayah industri di Kepulauan Riau. Ketiga pulau itu sekarang termasuk Provinsi Kepulauan Riau. Untuk informasi lebih lengkap tentang Jembatan Barelang silahkan lihat disini.
> Keenam buah jembatan Barelang tersebut terdiri dari:
> Jembatan Tengku Fisabilillah (jembatan I), jembatan yang terbesar
> Jembatan Nara Singa (jembatan II)
> Jembatan Raja Ali Haji (jembatan III)
> Jembatan Sultan Zainal Abidin (jembatan IV)
> Jembatan Tuanku Tambusai (jembatan V)
> Jembatan Raja Kecik (jembatan VI)
> 
> Wikipedia Indonesia





Budak Melayu said:


> Tambahin Pict


----------



## World 2 World

*Seri Saujana Bridge - Putrajaya, Malaysia*


















by Brandon Lim









by wanafong









by Ku Hairul Anuar


----------



## NanoMini

Dragon bridge is really a dragon. This bridge can breathe fire, water and smoke. It's in Danang city (Đà Nẵng), Vietnam.


----------



## NanoMini

It's also the longest dragon in the world, its length is 666 metres.


----------



## NanoMini

Other bridges in Danang, Vietnam. They are also special and cross over Han river

Thuan Phuoc bridge is about 2km length









Tran Thi Ly bridge









Rotating bridge


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Love all the bridges, especially the dragon one. But I have a request which is.. is it possible for you to add the source of where did you get the photos from? Its our rule that we need to credit the photos. Thanks!


----------



## Linguine

Wow! Dragon Bridge. :cheers:


----------



## NanoMini

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ Love all the bridges, especially the dragon one. But I have a request which is.. is it possible for you to add the source of where did you get the photos from? Its our rule that we need to credit the photos. Thanks!


Is it necessary rule? Everybody can see any source of photos after they click on quote button.


----------



## Yellow Fever

I see your point but rule is rule and we need to follow. All you need to do is copy and paste the links to those photos in your posts. Thanks!


----------



## christos-greece

*Viaduc de Garabit (Garabit Viaduct), France*


Le Viaduc de Garabit (Garabit Viaduct) by Robert Hewitt 1960, on Flickr


Viaduc de Garabit by NotsuoO, on Flickr


VIADUC DE GARABIT by philippelissart, on Flickr


Viaduc de Garabit 2 by ZeTexYann, on Flickr


Viaduc de Garabit by axludo, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

Quincy Bayview Bridge - Missouri & Illinois -  United States



The Colors of a Sunset by Tiger Imagery, on Flickr​


----------



## NanoMini

Yellow Fever said:


> I see your point but rule is rule and we need to follow. All you need to do is copy and paste the links to those photos in your posts. Thanks!


Do you think many members don't know to use functions of forum ? They only know to read and look. If that was cause, I wouldn't complain anymore.


----------



## Yellow Fever

I'm sorry, don't quite understand what you mean, but as long as members follow the rule, the mod team and the big boss will be happy.


----------



## NanoMini

www.gallagher.com


----------



## NanoMini

Banpo bridge, Seoul


----------



## World 2 World

*Sky Bridge - Langkawi Island, Malaysia*

Langkawi sky-bridge is suspended at 700 metres above sea level. This unique curved pedestrian bridge spans 125 metres across a spectacular chasm. The view from the bridge is simply breathtaking. You'd be able to view the Andaman Sea and Thailand’s Tarutao Island as well. 
The 1.8m-wide bridge had two 3.6m-wide triangular platforms that provided a spectacular viewing-cum-resting area for visitors.

Unlike straight bridges where you can see from the starting point, the bridge has been curved to provide different perspectives over the land and sea. Convenient triangular platforms located along the curved bridge provide rest areas so you can sit and appreciate both the beauty of nature and an incredible feat of engineering.









by licici









by poznani


















by jusninasirun


----------



## bloody bat

New Europe Bridge, linking Bulgaria-Romania /Total length 1,971 m:



















source: maga998


----------



## Yellow Fever

Great shots of those wonderful bridges, guys! kay:


----------



## christos-greece

*Suez canal bridge, Egypt*


salam bridge -suez canal by masmg9, on Flickr


USS Carter Hall (LSD 50)_130405-N-XZ031-346 by U.S. Naval Forces Central Command/U.S. Fifth Fleet, on Flickr


Peace Bridge by Voyageur101, on Flickr


Mubarak Peace Bridge by [email protected], on Flickr


DSC06645.jpg by Taylor Sherman, on Flickr


Freedom Bridge, The Suez Canal by Jannik Pedersen, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Simply breath taking!


----------



## NanoMini

Paris Concept bridge


----------



## NanoMini

Millau bridge, France


----------



## IThomas

*Bridge at Casello Austradale of Reggio Emilia*
Reggio Emilia * Emilia Romagna *Italy
designed by Santiago Calatrava


Over the sun under the bridge [Explore] [Front Page] [Getty Images] di neimon2 (too busy, sorry for my temporary silence), su Flickr


Vele di Calatrava, Ponte Nord - Reggio Emilia, Italia - 14 Ottobre 2012 di Foto di Spalle, su Flickr


Complesso di Santiago Calatrava a RE - Ponte Nord [Santiago Calatrava bridge at a local highway exit - North section] di ecatoncheires, su Flickr


Ponte di Calatrava al casello autostradale di RE [Santiago Calatrava bridge at a local highway exit (Italy)] di ecatoncheires, su Flickr


Ponte di Calatrava di Alessandro Malvolti, su Flickr


Santiago Calatrava di cherubinimuti, su Flickr
​


----------



## NanoMini

Hohenzollern Bridge, Germany


----------



## NanoMini

Helix bridge, Singapore


----------



## Linguine

impressive photos....thanks guys. :cheers2:


----------



## NanoMini

Tower bridge London light show


----------



## NanoMini

Seri Gemilang Bridge, Putrajaya, Malaysia

















www.putrajaya.gov.my


Seri Gemilang Bridge của Danial Abdullah (Away at sea), trên Flickr


----------



## NanoMini

Putra bridge, Putrajaya, Malaysia


----------



## IThomas

*Favazzina Bridge in the Salerno-Reggio Calabria Motorway*
Calabria Region * Italy


----------



## NanoMini

Wawasan bridge, Putrajaya, Malaysia


----------



## NanoMini

Saujana bridge, Putrajaya, Malaysia

Seri Saujana Bridge, Putrajaya của Nura Ahmad, trên Flickr


----------



## IThomas

*Ponte della Costituzione*
Venice * Veneto Region * Italy
designed by Santiago Calatrava


Ponte di Calatrava (Venezia) di marcomassarotto, su Flickr


Glass and Steel di Martin Smith - Having the time of my life!, su Flickr


Ponte di Calatrava di idashum, su Flickr


Ponte della Costituzione #1 di [d.o.c.], su Flickr

 
Un imbroglio che riempie la testa di Roberto Taddeo, su Flickrì


Percezione di movimento - Perception of movement di Immacolata Giordano, su Flickr​


----------



## NanoMini

LAssut de lOr Bridge, City of Arts and Sciences, Valencia, Spain.


----------



## NanoMini

Monteolivete Bridge, City of Arts and Sciences, Valencia, Spain.










































http://www.alifeinvalencia.com


----------



## NanoMini

Arganzuela bridge, Madrid, Spain


----------



## NanoMini

Zubizuri Bridge, Spain


----------



## NanoMini

Meydan bridge, Dubai


----------



## NanoMini

Webb bridge, Melbourne, Australlia


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Dragon bridge?


----------



## NanoMini

Imbaba Bridge, Cairo, Egypt
















www.touregypt.net


----------



## NanoMini

Rod El-Farag Bridge, Cairo


----------



## RUNBKK

*The Golden Gate - San Francisco*


Go This way by TomNC


Golden Gate in the Morning by TomNC


The Passageway to Urbanization by TomNC​


----------



## christos-greece

*Sai Van bridge, Macau (China)*


The night scenery of bridge in Macau by Assawin Ritter Knight., on Flickr


Macau tower by Assawin Ritter Knight., on Flickr


Macau city at sunset by Jess Yu, on Flickr


connections by jaumescar, on Flickr


Sai Van Bridge & Macau Tower (No longer available) by HKLray, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Puente de Isabel la Católica, Valladolid (Castile & Leon, Spain)*

<Puen-te del Cubo> (Valladolid) – Castile & Leon Community




Puente Isabel La Católica por Xavi del Prado, en Flickr



reflejos12 por roman.almonacid, en Flickr



Chorros de luz por Pedro_Nikon ...Stand by..., en Flickr



de puente a puente ó la barca tiburon por Luis_G., en Flickr



Puente hacia el milenio... por Luisma.-, en Flickr



Puente del Cubo por Clotario de la Cruz, en Flickr



Entre la niebla y el agua por Pedro_Nikon ...Stand by..., en Flickr 



Puente de Isabel la Católica por Clotario de la Cruz, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Puente de Elosu - Elosu bridge, Spain*



El tiempo desde el puente de Elosu (Legutiano) por eitbcom, en Flickr



Puente de Elosu por eitbcom, en Flickr



El pantano helado (Elosu - Legutiano) por eitbcom, en Flickr



El tiempo desde el puente de Elosu por eitbcom, en Flickr



El tiempo desde el puente de Elosu por eitbcom, en Flickr



Cada día tiene los ojos más grandes… por eitbcom, en Flickr



Cada día tiene los ojos más grandes… por eitbcom, en Flickr



Cada día tiene los ojos más grandes… por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Japanac

Awsome bridges! :master:


----------



## Guajiro1

*Argentina*

Hipólito Irigoyen suspension bridge, Buenos Aires Province



















Bridge in Tercero River reservoir, Córdoba Province










Néstor Kirchner bridge, Córdoba Province




















Zárate-Brazo Largo bridge, Buenos Aires-Entre Ríos Provinces




























Nuestra Señora del Rosario bridge, Santa Fe-Entre Ríos Provinces




























Nicolás Avellaneda bridge, Autonomous City of Buenos Aires-Buenos Aires Province



















Uruguay bridge, Córdoba Province (it also works as a cultural center)














































San Roque González de Santa Cruz International Bridge, Misiones Province (Argentina)-Itapúa Department (Paraguay)


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ great pics but make sure to credit the images owners. Thanks!


----------



## christos-greece

*Margit bridge, Budapest (Hungary)*


Margit bridge at night by Apocalyptic Penguin, on Flickr


híd by István Gábor Németh, on Flickr


Margit híd / Margaret Bridge by modulartechnix, on Flickr


Margaret Bridge (over Danube) by night. Budapest Hungary by Cost3l, on Flickr


Margit-híd / Margaret bridge by Gabor Szegletes, on Flickr


----------



## sk_johns

Most SNP, Bratislava, Slovakia also known as UFO Bridge
I know this bridge is nothing special, but it is unique with restaurant on top of his pylon.










Most Slovenského národného povstania (English: Bridge of the Slovak National Uprising), commonly referred to as Most SNP or the UFO Bridge, and named Nový most (English: New Bridge) from 1993 to 2012, is a road bridge over the Danube in Bratislava, the capital of Slovakia. It is the 32nd-tallest, and thus shortest, member of the World Federation of Great Towers, and is the only bridge to be a member. It is the world's longest cable-stayed bridge to have one pylon and one cable-stayed plane.

It is an asymmetrical cable-stayed bridge with a main span length of 303 m (994 ft). Its steel construction is suspended from steel cables, connected on the Petržalka side to two pillars. The total length of the bridge is 430.8 m (1,413 ft), its width 21 m (69 ft), and it weighs 537 t (592 short tons).

A special attraction is the flying saucer-shaped structure housing a restaurant, which since 2005 has been called UFO (previously, Bystrica), on the bridge's 84.6 m (278 ft) pylon. The restaurant is reached using an elevator located in the east pillar, and offers a good view over Bratislava. The west pillar houses an emergency staircase with 430 stairs. Nový Most has four lanes for motor traffic on the upper level and lanes for bicycles and pedestrians on the lower level.
(source http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Most_SNP)


Dunaj 06.06.2013 by Palike_PHOTO, on Flickr









Most SNP, Bratislava (by Pudelek)


DSC_3063.jpg by the pope UO, on Flickr


Most Slovenského národného povstania bridge with UFO restaurant, Bratislava, Slovakia by Magic Ketchup, on Flickr
















pic1: UFO restaurant, Martin Baumann. pic2 UFO Observation Deck


View from the UFO Restaurant, Nový Most, New Bridge, Bratislava, Slovakia by NZ/x, on Flickr

http://www.360cities.net panoramatis views:
 
On the top of the UFO restaurant there is a lookout platform with stunung city views and part of Austria and Hungary also visible, once you visit Bratislava, dont miss this oportunity. View 360 panorama (click on the picture above). Second panorama is located under the bridge, where UFO elevator is located. 

Its realy unforgettable experience eat your meal, or drink a beer or cofee and watch passing cars below you  If you lucky and larger truck passes the bridge, you can easily feel how whole construction vibrate. Also be carefull in the elevators, you cant stand in the middle without holding handle. Once the elevators moves, they travel *aside*, not stright up or down so you losing balance  keep in mind.


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Love it!


----------



## ovnours

This huge and gorgeous Russky bridge in Vladivostok (Russia) is unfortunately closed for pedestrians. When last summer i got there anyway i realized why. If it's summer and you're not wearing a hat and long sleeves, you will probably burn alive before you get to the other side. And if it's any other season you might be gone with the wind.









Also if it's some holiday or festival you might burn alive even at night:









Anyway i though it was a nice place to hang out


----------



## neromancer

*Russia, Kazan*
*Millenium Bridge*



























http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=%D0%BC%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%82%20%D0%BC%D0%B8%D0%BB%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%83%D0%BC&search_author=markus-rk&


----------



## neromancer

*Moscow *
*Zhivopisny Bridge*

















http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=%D0%B6%D0%B8%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%BF%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BD%D1%8B%D0%B9%20%D0%BC%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%82&search_author=larissa511&


----------



## christos-greece

*Julia Tuttle Causeway, Miami (U.S.A.)*


Julia Tuttle Causeway by loren fender, on Flickr


Julia Tuttle Causeway by loren fender, on Flickr


Lightning over the Julia Tuttle Causeway by __Dori__, on Flickr


Downtown Miami by NightingMiami, on Flickr


Untitled by xtaros, on Flickr


Watson Island HDR by mav217, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*SNP bridge, Bratislava (Slovakia)*


UFO Bridge by James Earle Photography, on Flickr


Bratislava - Slovakia by Sanne Aabjerg, on Flickr


Sunrise New Bridge Bratislava by James Earle Photography, on Flickr


P1370412 by Ba.Engerau, on Flickr


UFO bridge. by young shanahan, on Flickr


DSC_1309 by Tish-1963, on Flickr


----------



## Azrain98

*Wawasan Bridge,Putrajaya*



















pic by myself...


----------



## christos-greece

*Ben Franklin bridge, Philadelphia (U.S.A.)*


Philadelphia and Ben Franklin by thenatureguru, on Flickr


Ben Franklin Bridge B+W #2 by thenatureguru, on Flickr


Ben Franklin Bridge by UnclaimedArt, on Flickr


Ben Franklin Bridge by Ciril Mathew, on Flickr


Benjamin Franklin Bridge at sunset [Explore 1/3/14 #8] by Valentina Sokolskaya, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*Penang Bridge 2, MALAYSIA*



johan is said:


> Photo by: Keewan Choong


----------



## christos-greece

*Kasr El Nile Bridge, Cairo (Egypt)*


Kasr El Nile Bridge - Cairo by Vivid Fotografia, on Flickr


Kasr El Nile bridge - Cairo by Vivid Fotografia, on Flickr


03_Cairo - Kasr El Nile Bridge (Gezireh Bridge, Khedive Ismail Bridge) by usbpanasonic, on Flickr


Kasr El-Nile Bridge by yrs2015, on Flickr


----------



## oakwood....

*Croatia / Maslenički Most*

380m long and 92m high Maslenički Most bridge spans Novsko Ždrilo gorge as A1 crosses from the foothills of Velebit on to the plains of Ravni Kotari.










by : http://www.aleksandargospic.com/gallery.php?photo=4e9e32ea41fec&gallery=4e9e25bfde8cb&tags=


----------



## OldKool

some interesting bridges in my province

centuries old bridge in Lucknow










shahi bridge , jaunpur , 500 years old ( the largest bridge during mughal era) second largest is in peshawar , pakistan.



















new cable stayed bridge of Allahabad



















a bridge over ganges during Kumbh festival


----------



## oakwood....

*Croatia*

Novsko Ždrilo, a former canyon of river Zrmanja, and Velebit mountain at dusk. In the background is 377m long and 92m high Maslenica bridge:










by:www.aleksandargospic.com http://www.aleksandargospic.com/gallery.php?photo=4fabeb994e568&gallery=4fabc77e8c283&tags=


----------



## christos-greece

*Rama VIII bridge, Bangkok (Thailand)*


Bangkok bridge by johsni, on Flickr


Rama VIII Bridge | Bangkok by I Prahin | www.southeastasia-images.com, on Flickr


BANGKOK'S RAMA 8 BRIDGE by d.hariman, on Flickr


Bridge over Chao Phraya River by AlessandraCapricephotography, on Flickr


----------



## General_FrKr

First Squirrel Bridge in Berlin….



































Copyright Tagesspiegel


----------



## Pals_RGB

*BWSL, Mumbai*




























Copyright - *Ismael MJ*


----------



## Fotostatica

There should be more squirrel bridges.


----------



## Japanac

Longest croatian bridge on Drava river is in progress, it should connect Hungary with croatia, osijek with Pecs. The name of the highway is A5 (Slavonika), but no one knows the name of the bridge yet. :lol: it is around 2500m longs and 100m high:



















Posted by croatian forumer LAMPAŠ8. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Really interesting


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridge of Lions (St. Augustine), U.S.A.*


Bridge of Lions - St. Augustine, Florida by Dougtone, on Flickr


Bridge of Lions - St. Augustine, Florida by Dougtone, on Flickr


Bridge of Lions - St. Augustine, Florida by Dougtone, on Flickr


Bridge of Lions - St. Augustine, Florida by Dougtone, on Flickr


Bridge of Lions - St. Augustine, Florida by Dougtone, on Flickr


----------



## Hager86

Сургут. Сургутский вантовый мост. Surgut cable-stayed bridge


----------



## General_FrKr

First Squirrel Bridge in Berlin II

























www.aktiontier.org


----------



## christos-greece

*Pont de Normandie (Le Havre), France*


le Pont de Normandie by zakia hadjadj, on Flickr


KAP On Pont de Normandie by Pierre Lesage, on Flickr


Pont de Normandie, Le Havre - France by Jurjen Veerman Photography, on Flickr


5 Pont de Normandie by Andy Harrison1, on Flickr


IMGP1569 by Emile 957, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Megyeri Bridge (Budapest), Hungary*


Megyeri Bridge aerial view, Budapest par imre.farago, sur Flickr


Megyeri Bridge aerial view, Budapest par imre.farago, sur Flickr


Megyeri Bridge aerial view, Budapest par imre.farago, sur Flickr


Úton (Megyeri híd) par [email protected], sur Flickr


Megyeri Bridge par Stevehughes1250, sur Flickr


Bridge #5 par Vilmos.Vincze, sur Flickr


Bridge #10 par Vilmos.Vincze, sur Flickr


----------



## MansoorBashir

*Bridges in Pakistan*

Naluchi Cable Stayed Bridge, Muzaffarabad



















Sheikh Zayed Bridge, Barikot



















Youyi Bridge, Thakot



















Lansdowne and Ayub Bridges, Sukkur




























Kohala Bridge, Azad Kashmir










Old Kohala Bridge, Azad Kashmir










Unnamed Bridges, Jhelum










Jinnah Bridge, Karachi










Mehran Bridge, Hyderabad










Malir Bridge, Karachi



















Soan Railway Bridge, Sohan


----------



## christos-greece

*Pont Bonaparte (Lyon), France*


HDR @ Pont Bonaparte-Lyon par Kersuzan Photographe, sur Flickr


Lyon by night par Yolanda Miel, sur Flickr


Illumination par Orthodox77, sur Flickr


Pont Bonaparte - Lyon, France par feidoy, sur Flickr


SchildCl_110612_2238 par Claude Schildknecht, sur Flickr


Pont Bonaparte, Lyon par twiga_swala, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paradise island bridge (Nassau), Bahamas*


Boats_6814 par Stephen Wilcox - Jetwashphotos.com, sur Flickr


Bridge_6895 par Stephen Wilcox - Jetwashphotos.com, sur Flickr


Bridge to Paradise Island par lfeng1014, sur Flickr


Paradise Island Bridge par bahamianbombshell123, sur Flickr


Paradise Island Bridge par MG Photography 2K12, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco - Oakland Bay Bridge, U.S.A.*


The SF Bay Bridge reopens par benjyfeen, sur Flickr


New Bay Bridge par tobyharriman, sur Flickr


new bay bridge par (williams), sur Flickr


new bay bridge par (williams), sur Flickr


new bay bridge par (williams), sur Flickr


New Bay Bridge par McCanon, sur Flick


----------



## christos-greece

*Dragon bridge, Danang (Vietnam)*


Dragon Bridge Danang Vietnam par yeye.rara, sur Flickr


Dragon Bridge Danang Vietnam par yeye.rara, sur Flickr


Dragon Bridge Danang Vietnam par yeye.rara, sur Flickr


Dragon Bridge in yellow par *ear**, sur Flickr


Dragon bridge, Danang, Vietnam par Trần Tú Minh, sur Flickr


1015103 par khoise7en, sur Flickr*


----------



## Yellow Fever

awesome looking dragon!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Spits fire, as a real dragon!


----------



## World 2 World

*Seri Wawasan Bridge - PUTRAJAYA, MALAYSIA*



nazrey said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/j_k_c/15698458735
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/j_k_c/15656875335
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15624505357


----------



## christos-greece

*Maslenica bridge, Croatia*

Maslenica Most by Robinson Voyages, on Flickr

Malenica bridge - Maslenički most, Croatia by Charley Vince, on Flickr

maslenica u zoru by thenightrider, on Flickr

Maslenički most by Boro P, on Flickr

Kabeli by Tomislav Mavrovic, on Flickr

hrv10_28.jpg by iMbUS, on Flickr

Stari Most Maslenica by kerky_oe, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis

Ed Koch Queensboro Bridge and Queensboro Plaza


Ed Koch Queensboro Bridge and Queensboro Plaza by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stefánikûv bridge, Prague (Czech republic*

_*Stefánikûv most*_
DSC_2423 by elektronek, on Flickr

Prague - 17-10-2012 by agcthoms, on Flickr

Stefanikuv most by tkosaka, on Flickr

Praha / Prague by IwanR, on Flickr

Stefanikuv most 2 by t_p_n, on Flickr

Praha/ Prag / Prague-Nove Mesto, Vltava a Stefanikuv most z Letne by vratsab, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

*Bridges over Vecchju River*, Corsica


Les trois ponts du Vechju by Corse sauvage, on Flickr


Pont du Vecchio by jfrcorsica, on Flickr


Corse, entre Venaco et Vivario, le nouveau pont routier au-dessus du Vecchio, près du pont Eiffel. by Claudia Sc., on Flickr


This one is by Gustave Eiffel


Corse - Viaduc du Vecchio 1892 by SardTrekk, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

*Mouli Bridge*, Ouvéa, New Calédonia


Ouvéa, pont de Mouli by fabvirge, on Flickr


Ouvéa_13_008.jpg by Destination Iles Loyauté, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*Penang Bridge - MALAYSIA*



ShamLGW said:


> https://www.facebook.com/jordanlyephotography/timeline
> http://jordanlye.zenfolio.com/


----------



## Yellow Fever

nice updates guys!


----------



## Nexis

Pulaski Skyway Passaic River Span


Pulaski Skyway Passaic River Span by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andy Warhpl bridge, Pittsburgh (U.S.A.)*

Andy Warhol Bridge by Foose003, on Flickr

Andy Warhol Bridge by Brad Truxell, on Flickr

Morning Light by Brad Truxell, on Flickr

USA2014/2 - Andy Warhol Bridge in Pittsburgh by quadralectics, on Flickr

Andy Warhol Bridge by Paddy O, on Flickr

Andy Warhol Bridge to Downtown Pittsburgh by metroblossom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester bridge, Richmond (Virginia, U.S.A.)*

Manchester Bridge, Richmond, Virginia by Michael Chronister, on Flickr

Manchester Bridge, Richmond, Virginia by Michael Chronister, on Flickr

Manchester St Bridge by jasonjacksonrva, on Flickr

Richmond, Virginia, trees, James River, Manchester Bridge by hcpsmarshall, on Flickr

Try To Remember by Sky Noir, on Flickr

Manchester Bridge by morejazz3, on Flickr


----------



## unsturk

CONSTANTINE | Trans-Rhumel Viaduct | ALGERIA


unsturk said:


> FB


----------



## nyarch21

The greatest bridge I have ever witnessed!


015 by nyarch21, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

https://www.flickr.com/photos/skymatthews/16065004655/sizes/h/in/explore-2014-12-20/

Bixby Bridge at dusk, California


----------



## Yellow Fever

Millennium Bridge, London









https://www.flickr.com/photos/heikoj/16069008991/


----------



## Yellow Fever

https://www.flickr.com/photos/heikoj/15609638635/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## oakwood....

*Maslenica bridge over Novsko Ždrilo gorge, Croatia*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/32113068


----------



## Marco Bruno

Lisbon, _25th april bridge_ (previous name _Salazar Bridge_) year: 1966
This bridge was made by the same company who made the Oakland-SF Bay bridge. It has 2 levels, cars and train (bellow).

See 360º panorama


----------



## Marco Bruno

Porto, _D. Luís bridge_, year:1886-1888


----------



## Marco Bruno

Porto, _D. Maria bridge_, year: 1877
This bridge was made by Gustave Eiffel


----------



## Japanac

Lisboa has awsome collection of bridges. :cheers: Like Budpaest.


----------



## christos-greece

*Pont Victoria, Montréal (Canada)*

Des roses pour Victoria by Jo.Blanco, on Flickr

Pont Champlain Montréal Canada (6) by hube.marc, on Flickr

Pont Champlain Montréal Canada (13) by hube.marc, on Flickr

Pont Champlain Montréal Canada (10) by hube.marc, on Flickr

Pont Victoria / Victoria Bridge by Mad Blike / on & off, on Flickr

Untitled by twopics, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis

Woodrow Wilson Bridge


Hanseatic Under Bridge by Warriorwriter, on Flickr


Woodrow Wilson Bridge - Virginia by Dougtone, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Ré island bridge - first sunset of 2015-France by laurent 297, on Flickr


Île de ré- by laurent 297, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Pont ile de ré nuit by laurent 297, on Flickr


Fiat(s) pont Bir-hakeim by laurent 297, on Flickr


----------



## 1ºBoaz

In Madeira Island


----------



## christos-greece

*Vasterbron bridge, Stockholm (Sweden)*

Vasterbron Stockholm by Eddie Crutchley, on Flickr

Bike on Vasterbron by Don McCullough, on Flickr

Vasterbron bridge by joncox, on Flickr

Arch by Let Ideas Compete, on Flickr

Västerbron Reflection by Let Ideas Compete, on Flickr

Vasterbron stockholm by Udo Schröter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pont de Lattre de Tassigny, Lyon (France)*

Pont de Lattre de Tassigny by guirou3, on Flickr

pont lattre de tassigny by R. Silvestre : Mémoires de Photographies, on Flickr

Lyon toute grise by f_c__, on Flickr

Rhône- Pont de Lattre de Tassigny by chassamax, on Flickr

Le Pont de Lattre de Tassigny de nuit by eflyfree, on Flickr


----------



## Bez_imena

*Belgrade, Serbia*








http://sinteza.singidunum.ac.rs/en/?page=gallery&album=5971654632970630881


----------



## philmar

Helix Bridge and Marina Bay Sands Hotel - Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Singapore Flyer next to Bayfront and Sheares Avenues - Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ponte Vittorio Emanuele I, Torino (Italy)*

Torino - Gran Madre di Dio e Cappuccini by Gi3Gi71, on Flickr

Ponte Vittorio Emanuele I (Torino) by r.imparato, on Flickr

Torino - Ponte Vittorio Emanuele I by AndRealfi, on Flickr

Untitled by djahier, on Flickr

Torino, Italy. by Downtime_1882, on Flickr

Torino_ponte_vittorio_emanuele_I_5_w by Ivano Gontero, on Flickr

Le fasi della Luna by NuvolaVan, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Bridge by Saffron Blaze, on Flickr
Ottawa pedestrian bridge.


Airport Parkway Bridge by Saffron Blaze, on Flickr
Another Ottawa boondoggle of a bridge. The $12,000,000 total taxpayer cost is more than double the initial contract and it is just a two lane pedestrian/cycle bridge.


----------



## christos-greece

*Ben Franklin Bridge, Philadelphia (U.S.A.)*

Ben Franklin Bridge, Philadelphia by ramkumar999, on Flickr

Ben Franklin Bridge, Philadelphia by Jeff Kreulen, on Flickr

left my heart in philadelphia by all the pix, on Flickr

Ben Franklin LE-5 by ih8nyyanks, on Flickr

"The Ben" in Black and White by tfelds, on Flickr

20140604_0282 by Mark Luethi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Margaret bridge (Margit hid) Budapest, Hungary*

Budapest Margit híd by Szpisják Attila (Cintu), on Flickr

Margaret Bridge by red R, on Flickr

(not so) simple geometry 5 - margaret bridge at night by wunderskatz, on Flickr

View of Parliament Building and Margit Bridge by annie69hun, on Flickr

Margaret Bridge in sunset by beczedaniel, on Flickr

Margit Bridge by malark_, on Flickr


----------



## duyducivan

thanks for pictures what i can imagine how great human being built them.


----------



## christos-greece

*Ponte 25 de Abril, Lisbon (Portugal)*

Ponte 25 de Abril, Lisbon by blazicarosario, on Flickr

Ponte 25 de abril by Thiago Macedo, on Flickr

Shadowplay by 401vs401, on Flickr

Lisboa by Red Cathedral: long hair, whiskey, kilt, on Flickr

Ponte 25 de Abril, Lisboa, Portugal by alexis boidron, on Flickr

Ponte 25 de Abril by TiagoMiranda, on Flickr


----------



## NanoMini

Nhat Tan bridge, Hanoi








https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8650/16473392505_d0b67557f0_b.jpg









https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8673/16291795660_f94e9bf164_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

*Ponte Sublicio, Rome (Italy)*

Roma, Tevere, Ponte Sublicio by That_Smiling_Face, on Flickr

sublicio by poche, on Flickr

shades by litetude, on Flickr

Ponte Sublicio, Rome, Italy by KanakariFotos, on Flickr

The Tiber river under Ponte Sublicio by steve_lynx, on Flickr

Ponte Sublicio by a*morale, on Flickr

ponte sublicio by imagina (www.giuseppemoscato.com), on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*Living root bridges of CHERRAPUNJI - INDIA*. :cheers:



























source: http://www.cherrapunjee.com/living-root-bridges/


----------



## natashhica

Oberbaum Bridge, Berlin, my favourite


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant

*Maslenica bridges*: This are two bridges about 18 miles north of zadar, Croatia. They are situated in narrow 'Maslenica strait', a sea strait beneath mountain 'Velebit'. Distance between bridges is 1 mile. 








img



*New Maslenica bridge:* Concrete steel arch bridge. Main span 200 m. Built in 1997. Curiosity about this bridge is that it was built at spot where extremely strong northern wind blows. Usual wind speeds are 100-200 mph. On lot of ocassions wind blows off buses and camp trailers. Because of this reason bridge is very often closed for traffic.








img








img



*Old Maslenica bridge:* Steel arch bridge. Main span 150 m. Originally built in 1961. Destroyed in war in 1991. Rebuilt in 2005.








img 








img


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant

*Aare Kornhausbrucke*
over river Aare in Bern, Switzerland
type: stone and steel arch bridge
overall length - 356 m, main spain - 115 m, height - 48 m
built: 1895-1898










*flickr*








wiki 








www.karl-gotsch.de


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant

*Julien Dubuque bridge* 
Dubuque, Iowa - East Dubuque, Illinois - over Mississippi river, US
type: trussed steel arch bridge
main span: 258 m
built: 1943










Wikipedia








thonline.com








img


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant

_*Richmond - San Rafael bridge ...'Roller coaster bridge'*
California_









img








img


----------



## christos-greece

*Kiev metro bridge (Kiev, Ukraine)*

Kiev Metro Bridge (2) by deVetal, on Flickr

Kyiv Metro Bridge by deVetal, on Flickr

Bridge "Metro" (subway) by UAV'2014, on Flickr

Metro bridge by lyudmilakravchenko, on Flickr

Night in Kiev by Bulkin Sanek, on Flickr

Kiev'2010 New Metro Bridge 07 by Pablo de Gorrion, on Flickr

2010_1021_Kiev_04 by peatc, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis

Marine Parkway–Gil Hodges Memorial Bridge over Jamaica Bay


Marine Parkway–Gil Hodges Memorial Bridge by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


DSC_0072 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis

Verrazano Narrows Bridge 


Verrazano Narrows Bridge in New York City by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Verrazano Narrows Bridge in New York City by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Verrazano Narrows Bridge in New York City by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Nový bridge (Bratislava, Slovakia)*

*Nový most*
City by Lukáš S., on Flickr

Sunset at Most Slovenského Národného Povstania (SNP Bridge) 2, Bratislava, Slovenská Republika by Tanzeus, on Flickr

Novy Most by roksoslav, on Flickr

Untitled by paula.mcmillen, on Flickr

Novy Most by tony_j_lewis, on Flickr

Bridge of the Slovak National Uprising at night (Most SNP v noci) by Tomas Slabej, on Flickr

P1290550 by Peter in CN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Royal gorge bridge (Canon City, U.S.A.)*

Royal Gorge Bridge by Mandar Shidhore, sur Flickr

Royal Gorge Bridge by Brent La Fleur, sur Flickr

2015_Southwest Vacation_Royal Gorge_16 by Jared625, sur Flickr

Royal Gorge, Canon City CO by Daniel Tirado, sur Flickr

Royal Gorge Bridge by james hershberger, sur Flickr


----------



## Nexis

*Madison Avenue Bridge across the Harlem River between Manhattan & The Bronx*


096 by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Troja bridge (Prague, Czech republic)*

Troja Bridge by Tomáš Frank, on Flickr

Troja bridge by bialobrody, on Flickr

Trojský most. by Robert Hájek, on Flickr

Troja bridge by Sepp, on Flickr

Troja bridge by martin kvítek, on Flickr

Troja Bridge by Arnichka, on Flickr

DSC00985 by Filip Holík, on Flickr


----------



## onthehudson

*early September, 2014*

averrazano5 by randompix1, on Flickr

averrazano26 by randompix1, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

great shots!


----------



## christos-greece

*Birkenhead bridge (Port Adelaide, Australia)*

Port Adelaide 5 by Demeisan, on Flickr

Adelaide 1 by Demeisan, on Flickr

Port Adelaide 2 by Demeisan, on Flickr

DSC_6963 by Demeisan, on Flickr

Port Adelaide-1504 by Hieu Doan, on Flickr

Port Adelaide Bridge I by Stacy Mitchell, on Flickr


----------



## blij123

Hopefully, this will never make you forget this bridge! Enjoy.
https://youtu.be/eMQLj1Gp96E


----------



## christos-greece

*Garhoud bridge (Dubai, U.A.E.)*

Garhoud Bridge | Dubai, UAE by Jason Mrachina, on Flickr

Garhoud Bridge II by ANDY ARCIGA ( www.arcigaandy.com ), on Flickr

Under The Bridge by ANDY ARCIGA ( www.arcigaandy.com ), on Flickr

Al Garhoud Bridge by Robert Work, on Flickr

Garhoud Bridge by Edilbert Fernandes, on Flickr

Garhoud Bridge Dubai by Bong Micu, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis

*CT Route 136 - William F Cribari Memorial Bridge over the Saugatuck River in Westport,CT*


William F Cribari Memorial Bridge over the Saugatuck River in Westport,CT by Corey Best, on Flickr


225 by Corey Best, on Flickr


William F Cribari Memorial Bridge over the Saugatuck River in Westport,CT by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis

*Route 440 - Outerbridge Crossing between Perth Amboy,NJ & Staten Island,NY*


Outerbridge Crossing seen from South Amboy,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## SounderBruce

The Evergreen Point Floating Bridge, officially the Governor Albert D. Rosellini Bridge, carries 4 lanes of State Route 520 15,580 ft across Lake Washington between Seattle and Bellevue. Its 7,580-foot-long floating section is the longest floating bridge in the world, ahead of its neighbors to the south (I-90 Floating Bridges) and the west (Hood Canal).

Currently, the replacement for the 50-year-old bridge is being built and is scheduled to open in 2016. The wider, 6-lane bridge will also feature a bike/pedestrian trail on the north side.


SR 520 Floating Bridge and replacement by SounderBruce, on Flickr


SR 520 Floating Bridge during rush hour by SounderBruce, on Flickr


SR 520 Floating Bridge replacement by SounderBruce, on Flickr


----------



## mod11

Lovely bridges. ^^
Like this thread.
Thanks guys for sharing these wonderfull pictures.


----------



## christos-greece

*Meydan bridge (Dubai, U.A.E.)*

Bridge Electric by Robert Work, on Flickr

Burj Khalifa from Meydan Bridge by The Chouhans, on Flickr

Meydan Bridge by The Chouhans, on Flickr

Meydan Bridge by Robert Work, on Flickr

The Royal Bridge Meydan Dubai by Jofer Alvaro, on Flickr

Al Meydan Bridge #3 by Gerhard Rasi, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

very cool designed bridge.


----------



## flo.ro

Some of this bridges are breathtaking.


----------



## christos-greece

*Tower bridge (London, U.K.)*

DHX_6161 by dave_horn, on Flickr

DHX_6176 by dave_horn, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Toby Hawkes, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Toby Hawkes, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Marc Cocklin, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Dom, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Dom, on Flickr


----------



## flo.ro

^^ probably the most famous bridge in the world. Great photos


----------



## Yellow Fever

flo.ro said:


> ^^ *probably the most famous bridge in the world*. Great photos


I wouldn't say that but its one of the most famous bridges in the world is for sure.


----------



## Nexis

*NJ Route 35 Cheesequake River Draw Bridge *


Route 35 over Cheesequake Creek by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ can we see the whole bridge?


----------



## christos-greece

*Maqta bridge (Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.)*

Maqta Bridge II by Akhter Hasan, on Flickr

Maqta Bridge by Akhter Hasan, on Flickr

al maqta bridge abu dhabi by leonard_311, on Flickr

Untitled by bent Daar el'9bi, on Flickr

IMG_9307 by عبدالحميد الحدادي, on Flickr

Maqta Bridge.jpg by Zayd Hurzuk, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ can we see the whole bridge?


That is 70% of the Bridge....


----------



## Yellow Fever

thats a pretty short bridge.


----------



## Nexis

Yellow Fever said:


> thats a pretty short bridge.


Its a narrow Inlet...


----------



## Nexis

*Alexander Hamilton Bridge (I-95) & Washington Bridge (US1) over the Harlem River viewed from the HighLine*


View from High Bridge by Doug Ensel, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis

Various Wooden Bridges and Underpasses along the Bronx River Trail in Westchester County,NY


Bronx River Parkway in Scarsdale,NY by Corey Best, on Flickr


Bronx River Trail in Scarsdale,NY by Corey Best, on Flickr


Bronx River Trail in Scarsdale,NY by Corey Best, on Flickr


Leewood Drive in Eastchester,NY by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

*Ponte Gobbo*
Bobbio (Emilia Romagna region), Italy
lenght: 273 m - construction: Roman era









link









link









link


----------



## IThomas

*Ponte di Dolceacqua*
Dolceacqua (Liguria region), Italy
lenght: 33 m - construction: 15th century









link









link


----------



## IThomas

*Ponte Vecchio*
Bassano del Grappa (Veneto region), Italy
lenght: 58 m - construction: 1567-1569









link









link









link









link


----------



## IThomas

*Ponte delle Torri*
Spoleto (Umbria region), Italy
lenght: 230 m - construction: 13th-14th century









link









link









link









link


----------



## IThomas

*Ponte dei Saraceni*
Adrano (Sicily region), Italy
construction: 9th century









link









link









link


----------



## IThomas

*Ponte di Atrani*
Atrani (Campania region), Italy









link









link









link









link









link


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexander Hamilton bridge, New York City (U.S.A.)*

Washington & Alexander Hamilton Bridges by Martin Jones, on Flickr

Washington, Alexander Hamilton, & High Bridges, NYC by John Linton, on Flickr

Rehabilitation of the Alexander Hamilton Bridge, Harlem River, Manhattan-Bronx, New York City by jag9889, on Flickr

Rehabilitation of the Alexander Hamilton Bridge, Harlem River, Manhattan-Bronx, New York City by jag9889, on Flickr

Alexander Hamilton Bridge by Tam Pollard, on Flickr


----------



## Peregrin Tuk




----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Rama VIII bridge, Bangkok, Thailand by Thanapol Marattana, on Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000

Alex Fraser Bridge, Surrey British Columbia


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ the best looking bridge in Vancouver area.


----------



## dj4life

The Öresund bridge/Öresundsbron

Fifteen years ago Copenhagen (Denmark) and Malmö (Scania, Sweden) were connected by a 8 km long bridge across the Öresund strait of the Baltic Sea and a 4 km long tunnel (the entrance/exit is marked by an artificial island Peberholm).

20131201_F0001: A winter morning view of the Øresundsbro from a plane by Wei-Feng Xue, on Flickr


Bridge Malmo - Copenhagen by Henrik, on Flickr

Öresundsbron | Malmö | Bunkeflostrand | Sweden by Christopher Wölner-Hanssen, on Flickr

Öresundsbron II by Gustaf Emanuelsson, on Flickr

A view cross the ocean by Stig Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Motala bridge/Motalabron, Sweden:

Motala Hamnen Sweden Panorama by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Uddevallabron/Uddevalla bridge, Sweden:

Uddevalla Bridge Uddevallabron by Kirsten Ekholm, on Flickr

Uddevallabron - Uddevalla Bridge by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr

The Bridge of Uddevalla by Tina Nyman, on Flickr

black and white photo Uddevallabron by Klas-Goran Photo, on Flickr


The bridge of Uddevalla par andersban, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Rödöbron bridge over lake Storsjön, Jämtland County, Sweden:

Rödöbron och Oviksfjällen by fotografanders, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Högakustenbron/The High coast bridge, Sweden:

DSC_3905.jpg by Johannes Slettengren, on Flickr

High coast bridge by Daniel Wiberg, on Flickr

Höga Kusten by Robert Wiberg, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Sölvesborgs bron/Sölvesborg bridge, Sweden: The longest pedestrian/bike bridge in Europe

Sölvesborgs bron by Fredrik Alpstedt, on Flickr

Hannepigen på Øland_421 by Christian Nolsøe, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/barracuda666/9198937878/in/photostream

  by BamseRaw, on Flickr

Hdr Sölvesborg by BamseRaw, on Flickr

Bridge of Sölvesborg by Fredrik Alpstedt, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

*Ponte del Mare*
Pescara (Abruzzo region), Italy
lenght: 466 m - construction: 2008-2009
pedestrian/bike bridge









link









link


----------



## IThomas

*Arco Olimpico*
Turin (Piedmont region), Italy
lenght: 400 m - construction: 2005
pedestrian bridge









link









link









link









link


----------



## IThomas

*Ponte Morandi*
Genoa (Liguria region), Italy
lenght: 1,182 m - construction 1963-1967









link









link


----------



## IThomas

*Ponte sul Basento*
Potenza (Basilicata region), Italy
lenght: 560 m - construction: 1971-1975

Is architect Sergio Musmeci the real Zaha Hadid's dad? :lol: 









link









link


----------



## IThomas

*Ponte Emanuela Loi*
Monserrato (Sardinia region, Italy)
lenght: 83 m - construction: 2008-2009









link









link









link









link


----------



## christos-greece

*Central bridge (Dnipropetrovsk, Ukraine)*

Dnipro River from across the Central Bridge by Chad Nagle, on Flickr

Central Bridge by Chad Nagle, on Flickr

Dnipro River by Chad Nagle, on Flickr

Dnepropetrovsk city (Ukraine) by Artyom M., on Flickr

Central_bridge_Dnipropetrovsk_from_GOROD.DP.UA_ by ukratur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rennes bridge (Rochester, U.S.A.)*

High Falls by Sol Stevens, on Flickr

High Falls Browns Race by Sol Stevens, on Flickr

Rochester, NY by Evan Williams II, on Flickr

Rochester, NY by Evan Williams II, on Flickr

Rochester, NY by Evan Williams II, on Flickr

DSC_0676a by Angie Armstrong, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis

Amtrak DOCK Lift Bridges over the Passaic River in Newark,NJ


Amtrak DOCK Bridges over the Passaic River by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis

*The Mid-Hudson Bridge to Poughkeepsie*


The Mid-Hudson Bridge to Poughkeepsie by Norman Gates, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dvortsoviy bridge (Saint Petersburg, Russia)*

Russia. Saint-Petersburg. Dvortsoviy bridge and Peter and Paul Cathedral. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

Palace Bridge in St. Petersburg by Aleksandr Surkov, on Flickr

Palace Bridge by Kenneth, on Flickr

StPetersburg_2013 05 25_1678 by Harvey Barrison, on Flickr

Dvortsoviy bridge by Leonid Karachev, on Flickr

8492 - St Petersburg - Dvortsoviy Most by Bossi, on Flickr

Dvortsoviy Bridge by Maxim Syromolotov, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis

*Roebling Bridge over the Ohio River between Cincinnati & Newport,KY*


CINCINNATI--Roebling Bridge. 1 of 2 by Peter Ehrlich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ This is a great bridge


----------



## Nexis

New & Old Tappan Zee Bridge

From Yesterday taken on the Tarrytown side


Tappan Zee Bridge Construction viewed from Tarrytown,NY by Corey Best, on Flickr


Tappan Zee Bridge Construction viewed from Tarrytown,NY by Corey Best, on Flickr


Tappan Zee Bridge Construction viewed from Tarrytown,NY by Corey Best, on Flickr


Tappan Zee Bridge Construction viewed from Tarrytown,NY by Corey Best, on Flickr


Tappan Zee Bridge Construction viewed from Tarrytown,NY by Corey Best, on Flickr


Tappan Zee Bridge Construction viewed from Tarrytown,NY by Corey Best, on Flickr


Tappan Zee Bridge Construction viewed from Tarrytown,NY by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis

Upper Hack Lift Bridge lifting its span for a boat


Upper Hack Lift , lifting its span on the Hackensack River by Corey Best, on Flickr


Upper Hack Lift , lifting its span on the Hackensack River by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Jacques Cartier bridge (Montréal, Canada)*

Sunset at the Bridge by Paul Eifert, on Flickr

JACQUES CARTIER BRIDGE WRAPPED IN FOG, MONTREAL by Bruno Laliberté, on Flickr

Jacques-Cartier Bridge by Michael Vesia, on Flickr

Le pont Jacques cartier, Montréal by Yves LC, on Flickr

Jacques Cartier Bridge, Montreal, Quebec, Canada by Striderv, on Flickr

Jacques-Cartier bridge, Montreal. by Claude Pépin, on Flickr

Jacques Cartier Bridge by Jerome Theriault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Minato bridge (Osaka, Japan)*

Red bridge by Dana, on Flickr

minato-ohashi-20120815-114 by kenmainr, on Flickr

Through the red bridge. by Ryusuke Komori, on Flickr

20140117 Minato bridge by Michio Yamaguchi, on Flickr

天保山大観覧車 by Chun-Chih FAN, on Flickr

Minato Ohashi bridge by Shingo Okamoto, on Flickr


----------



## Chota_Shakeel

Pamban Bridge,connecting Rameswaram Island with Indian Mainland(Tamil Nadu)


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Interesting bridge...


----------



## SounderBruce

*Tacoma Narrows Bridge*

The Tacoma Narrows Bridge is a set of twin suspension bridges that carry traffic from Tacoma to the Kitsap Peninsula over a strait in the Puget Sound. The site is infamous for being the home of "Galloping Gertie", a suspension bridge that only stood for a few months before a windstorm spectacularly knocked it down in 1940 (video footage here). A replacement (the westbound/north side/green/right span) would be opened in 1950 after being delayed by WWII steel shortages, with an improved design. Over the next half-century the increase in traffic necessitated the construction of a new span (the concrete white/gray one to the left), which opened in 2007 and carries eastbound traffic (who pay a toll to cross) as well as a pedestrian and bike path.

The Seattle area has very few suspension bridge because of the depth of its bodies of water (Puget Sound and Lake Washington especially, the latter having several floating bridges instead), so this bridge is a real treat.


SR 16 westbound from N Jackson Avenue by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Tacoma Narrows Bridge from Scott Pierson Trail by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Tacoma Narrows Bridge from N Jackson Avenue by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Tacoma Narrows Bridge from N 10th Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ twin bridges!  one of them must be added on later when the traffic got busier.


----------



## christos-greece

*Constantine bridge (Constantine, Algeria)*

Victor Helfand by SPARK Photography Festival, on Flickr

Constantine - Algeria by ilyes280899, on Flickr

Pont Sidi M'Cid et le Pont des Chutes by Skander BENMOHAMMED, on Flickr

Constantine, Algeria | قسنطينة, الجزائر Capital of Arab culture 2015 | عاصمة الثقافة العربية 2015 by Alaa Benz, on Flickr

City of Bridges, Constantine. by Alaa Benz, on Flickr

Tok-Tok by Omar Dakhane, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Clifton bridge (Bristol, U.K.)*

Clifton Suspension Bridge from The Observatory by Matthew Wells, on Flickr

Clifton Suspension Bridge by David Chapman, on Flickr

Bristol Balloon Fiesta by Roger Harrison, on Flickr

On Clifton Suspension Bridge by Matthew Wells, on Flickr

The Clifton Suspension Bridge, Bristol by Mahmoud Shah, on Flickr

Clifton Suspension Bridge (one of the towers is undergoing renovation) by louisemarston, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Asahibashi bridge (Hokkaido, Japan)*

Asahibashi Bridge, Asahikawa on AUG 21, 2015 (9) by "Charlie", on Flickr

Asahibashi Bridge, Asahikawa on AUG 21, 2015 (14) by "Charlie", on Flickr

Asahibashi Bridge, Asahikawa on AUG 20, 2015 (10) by "Charlie", on Flickr

Asahibashi Bridge on MAY 21, 2015 (1)_FotoSketcher brush by "Charlie", on Flickr

Asahibashi Bridge, Asahikawa on AUG 21, 2015 (6) by "Charlie", on Flickr

Asahibashi-Bridge, Asahikawa on AUG 20, 2015 (14) by "Charlie", on Flickr


----------



## Antonio227

Very beautiful.


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant

*Mackinac bridge, Michigan, USA*









https://prklevans.wordpress.com/2008/07/30/









http://www.mightymac.org/bridgemuseum.htm









http://www.seagrant.umn.edu/pubs/vgl/par3.html









img source









https://michpics.wordpress.com/2015/06/17/above-the-fog-at-the-mackinac-bridge/


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ nice shots but I think the last one is a little bit too big and that made the image blur a little.


----------



## christos-greece

*Ponte Estaida de Ilha do Governador (Rio de Janeiro, Brazil)*

Ponte Estaiada da Ilha do Governador - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr

Noir - Rio de Janeiro - Brazil by Higor de Padua Vieira Neto, on Flickr

Sunrise - Rio de Janeiro - Brazil by Higor de Padua Vieira Neto, on Flickr

Bridge to Ilha do Governador, Rio by Claudio Borba, on Flickr

Ponte 2, Rio de Janeiro by Jonatas Pereira, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis

*New Haven Line at the Mianus River Bridge in Greenwich,CT​*

Metro North - Mianus River Railroad Bridge by Corey Best, on Flickr


Metro North - Mianus River Railroad Bridge by Corey Best, on Flickr


Metro North - Mianus River Railroad Bridge by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## mattec

*New River Gorge Bridge, West Virginia, USA*


----------



## Dukljanka

*Rio Antirio Bridge, Greece* (I like it)











by *greg.kontis*


----------



## christos-greece

^^ On of the greatest bridges in Greece :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever

Skytrains Bridge, Vancouver

Pattullo Bridge by robert demeter, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

"25th of April Bridge", Lisbon

Wind over Lisbon by Pietro Faccioli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Delaware Memorial bridge (Delaware, U.S.A.)*

I-295, Delaware Memorial Bridge, USA, 2015 by biketommy999, on Flickr

I-295, Delaware Memorial Bridge, USA, 2015 by biketommy999, on Flickr

Toll Ahead, Delaware Memorial Bridge, I-295, US 40 Westbound by Sign Geek, on Flickr

Day 2: DC to New Jersey Ferry by Rusty Clark - On the Air M-F 8am-noon, on Flickr

Delaware Memorial Bridge by Axel Drainville, on Flickr

Delaware Memorial Bridges over the Delaware River, Delaware-New Jersey by jag9889, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ love the twin bridges.


----------



## christos-greece

*Pont des Arts (Paris, France)*

Love lock bridge, Pont des Arts, Paris by Annie Tan-Yee, on Flickr

Pont des Arts - Paris by Juju de Tonnay, on Flickr

le pont des Arts et le Louvre by Eliane photos, on Flickr

Pont des Arts (Paris, France) by sebastienms, on Flickr

Puente de las Artes (Paris) by German Lopez, on Flickr

The Pont des Arts Bridge caked in snow [1200×800] Photographed by Pascal by AppleTV ScreenSaver, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ponte Luis (Porto, Portugal)*

Ponte Luis I 2 by David O'Malley, on Flickr

Ponte Luis I 3 by David O'Malley, on Flickr

Ponte Luis I 29 by David O'Malley, on Flickr

Ponte Luis I 19 by David O'Malley, on Flickr

Ponte Luis I 52 by David O'Malley, on Flickr

Mosteiro da Serra do Pilar 4 by David O'Malley, on Flickr

Oporto desde las alturas by Montse, on Flickr

Porto by IgBRy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pont Valentré (Cahors, France)*

Cahors_Pont-Vilentré_mod2 by lafontaine15, on Flickr

pont de Valentré Cahors by LAURANS Anne-Françoise, on Flickr

Le pont Valentré by Françoise et Gérard, on Flickr

Pont de Valentré et Lot - Cahors - France by frédéric araujo, on Flickr

Pont Valentré by JamesLeonard, on Flickr

Pont de Valentré Cahors by Natacha Mateus, on Flickr

Le pont Valentré by Françoise et Gérard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Arnhem bridge (Arnhem, Holland)*

Arnhem, John Frostbrug 2014 by nldazuu.com, on Flickr

Arnhem onder de Rijnbrug | Blik op de Rijnkade by nldazuu.com, on Flickr

Bridge at Arnhem by Twan Verrijt, on Flickr

Night river by Twan Verrijt, on Flickr

John Frostbrug by Jeroen de Jongh, on Flickr

RST_Spoorbrug net voor Arnhem_140223-1 by Robert Stienstra, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver, Skybridge 01 by zwzzjim, on Flickr

Vancouver, Skybridge 02 by zwzzjim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pont de Térénez (Argol - Rosnoën), France*

Nice Bridge - Pont de Térénez by Andy Gocher, on Flickr

Le pont de Terenez by Olivier DREAN, on Flickr

Pont de Térénez by Gedour Ar Minou - Shipspotter, on Flickr

CROZON PENINSULA - Térénez Bridge / Pont de Térénez by Andra Moclinda-Bucuţa, on Flickr

Pont de Terenez 1 by alain Merck, on Flickr

Pont de Térénez by Marc CARAVEO, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

The Astoria-Megler Bridge...the bridge that links Washington State and Oregon across the Columbia River by Rosey-Noelle, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

The "Art Deco" Yaquina Bay Bridge, Newport Oregon by Rosey-Noelle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Both bridges are great, very nice


----------



## Mα®

Tower Bridge & The Shard (Night) - Two Towers Iconic London by Simon & His Camera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Salford Quays Lift Bridge (Salford, Manchester), U.K.*

Salford Quays Lift Bridge by shabbagaz, on Flickr

Salford Quays Lift Bridge by shabbagaz, on Flickr

Salford Quays Lift Bridge by shabbagaz, on Flickr

Uplifting by wwatfam, on Flickr

Salford Quays Lift Bridge by shabbagaz, on Flickr

2015 07 05 106 Manchester by Mark Baker, on Flickr

Salford Quays lift bridge /Millennium footbridge by Sean Chapman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Krk bridge (Krk), Croatia*

The Krk bridge, Krk, Croatia by Dmitry Sakharov, on Flickr

The Krk bridge, Krk, Croatia by Dmitry Sakharov, on Flickr

KRK Bridge, Croatia by Xuyong Ying, on Flickr

KRK Bridge, Croatia by Xuyong Ying, on Flickr

Krk Bridge by James Lambie, on Flickr

Krčki most (Krk bridge) by Dalibor Bauernfrajnd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Hohenzollern bridge (Koln), Germany*

IMG_4356 by Jing Li, on Flickr

Koln by Pauline Harrison, on Flickr

Köln / Cologne, Germany by Paul, on Flickr

Cologne by The Teaching Tipperaryman, on Flickr

koln by Beligat Damien, on Flickr

Koln Bridge Over Rhine with Gross Sankt Martin by Ron Grimm, on Flickr

Bridge by Sarah Burns, on Flickr

Cologne Dome II by debarpita mohapatra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Meydan bridge (Dubai, U.A.E.)*

Bridge Electric by Robert Work, on Flickr

Burj Khalifa from Meydan Bridge by The Chouhans, on Flickr

Meydan Bridge by Robert Work, on Flickr

The Royal Bridge Meydan Dubai by Jofer Alvaro, on Flickr

Al Meydan Bridge #3 by Gerhard Rasi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Heidelberg altstadt (Heidelberg), Germany*

IMG_2931 by hightower185, on Flickr

Alte Brücke by Jens Luedicke, on Flickr

2015-12-28-035.jpg by Philipp Hackenberg, on Flickr

2015-12-28-007.jpg by Philipp Hackenberg, on Flickr

IMG_20150820_194802787 by Mikel Larreategi, on Flickr

Heidelberg. Baden-Württemberg, Germany by Ed Moskalenko, on Flickr

Heidelberg by Adrian Chandler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Navajo bridge (Colorado River's Marble Canyon), U.S.A.*

Navajo Bridge over Colorado River by 卢 嘉伟, on Flickr

Where you can drive over the Grand Canyon, AZ 9-15 by Don Graham, on Flickr

Navajo bridge on the Colorado River by Tom Roche, on Flickr

Navajo Bridge Triptych Part 1 (FC) by James Clinich, on Flickr

Navajo Bridge, Marble Canyon -Arizona by Bruno Bardin, on Flickr

Navajo Bridge Triptych Part 1 (BW) by James Clinich, on Flickr

Good idea by Sonora Dick, on Flickr


----------



## ginamaro

Wow..


----------



## christos-greece

*Story bridge (Brisbane), Australia*

Brisbane Story Bridge by night by Jessica Lameree, on Flickr

Brisbane Story Bridge by night by Jessica Lameree, on Flickr

Brisbane Story Bridge by night by Jessica Lameree, on Flickr

Story Bridge Light Trails by stephenk1977, on Flickr

On Blue by Chris Ring, on Flickr

Story Bridge, Brisbane by Chai Chandontrikij, on Flickr

Brisbane city skyline from Wilson's Outlook by Trevor Downie, on Flickr

The Story Bridge, Brisbane, Australia. #AisyahPhotoAdventure #NikonD5500 #AisyahXploresBrisbane #fmsdownunder #FMSInBrisbane #citynightlife #lights #Brisbane by Nur Aisyah Mohd Shamsul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Delaware Memorial bridge (Delaware), U.S.A.*

I-295, Delaware Memorial Bridge, USA, 2015 by biketommy999, on Flickr

I-295, Delaware Memorial Bridge, USA, 2015 by biketommy999, on Flickr

Toll Ahead, Delaware Memorial Bridge, I-295, US 40 Westbound by Sign Geek, on Flickr

Delaware Memorial Bridges over the Delaware River, Delaware-New Jersey by jag9889, on Flickr

Day 2: DC to New Jersey Ferry by Rusty Clark - On the Air M-F 8am-noon, on Flickr

Delaware Memorial Bridge by Axel Drainville, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pont de la Guillotiere (Lyon), France*

Walking Across le Pont de la Guillotiere by Alex Abboud, on Flickr

Seeking b*tches by Jonathan J Verdier, on Flickr

Lyon By Night (c) Géraldine Bramonte "Pont de la Guillotière" by Geri Bramonte, on Flickr

Stranger than Paradise by Ludtz, on Flickr

Le pont de la Guillotière by Gilles Daligand, on Flickr

boat by the rhone shore with pont de la guillotière in the back by mat ruf, on Flickr

Pont de la Guillotière by Nicolas Lioux, on Flickr

L1010023-2.jpg by Claude Moins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandra bridge (Ottawa), Canada*

Hdr Pont-Alexandra by Marrie.Eve, on Flickr

4:44:44 AM by Jason Fournier, on Flickr

Ottawa : Alexandra Bridge by Axel Drainville, on Flickr

Alexandra Bridge by claude Allaert, on Flickr

Alexandra Bridge by Songquan Deng, on Flickr

Alexandra Bridge, Ottawa by Dan, on Flickr

Alexandra Bridge by Laura Mead-Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seafarers bridge (Melbourne), Australia*

IMG_1476 by Alex Grogan, on Flickr

IMG_1520 by Alex Grogan, on Flickr

Pre dawn reflections by Leanne Cole, on Flickr

Melbourne by Ares Nguyen, on Flickr

Seafarers Bridge by Letícia F. Terra, on Flickr

Seafarer's Bridge by Simone Alexander, on Flickr

South Wharf at dusk by Trevor Downie, on Flickr

Seafarers Bridge by broc8, on Flickr

Seafarers Bridge at Night by Megan Ong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brooklyn bridge (New York City), U.S.A.*

Brooklyn Bridge - New York, NY, USA - August 21, 2015 by Giorgio Galeotti, on Flickr

Sunset over the Brooklyn Bridge by Noel Y. C., on Flickr

Sunset over the Brooklyn Bridge by Noel Y. C., on Flickr

Rememeber the good feelings. by Ana A, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by its mikey 5, on Flickr

Untitled by Jessica Mejias, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by Adam Chamberlain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Erasmus bridge (Rotterdam), Holland*

Erasmus Bridge by augusto.mcc, on Flickr

Erasmus Bridge, Rotterdam by Luke Price, on Flickr

Erasmus Bridge Rotterdam by NoortPhotography, on Flickr

Erasmus Bridge by Sly Deshaies, on Flickr

Rotterdam - Erasmus Bridge by Philippe LEJEANVRE, on Flickr

Erasmus Bridge - Rotterdam by Dollia Sheombar, on Flickr

Erasmus Bridge - Rotterdam by MaxPixel, on Flickr

The Swan by Samuraiji, on Flickr

Rotterdam Erasmus Bridge by Peet de Rouw, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

great updates as usual, chris.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks, YF :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

*Dvortsoviy bridge (Saint Petersburg), Russia*

]Russia. Saint-Petersburg. Dvortsoviy bridge and Peter and Paul Cathedral. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

Palace Bridge in St. Petersburg by Aleksandr Surkov, on Flickr

Palace Bridge by Kenneth, on Flickr

StPetersburg_2013 05 25_1678 by Harvey Barrison, on Flickr

Dvortsoviy bridge by Leonid Karachev, on Flickr

8492 - St Petersburg - Dvortsoviy Most by Bossi, on Flickr

Dvortsoviy Bridge by Maxim Syromolotov, on Flickr

_IMG3009 by Alexander Mezhetsky, on Flickr


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant

*John A Roebling Bridge, Cincinnati, Ohio*









http://travel.nationalgeographic.com/travel/365-photos/fog-rolling-san-francisco/









https://www.bluffton.edu/~sullivanm/ohio/cincy/bridge/roebling.html


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant

John Roebling Suspention Bridge by Ton Smilde on Flickr


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant

*Queensboro Bridge, (Manhattan-Queens)*









Queensboro bridge - New York by nlimonge on flickr









Queensboro bridge by Etienne Schmitz on flickr









Queensboro bridge by Maëlick on flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ponte Luis (Porto), Portugal*

You had me at hello- Renée Zellweger (Jerry Maguire, 1996) by Juan Carlos Fernandez Fasero, on Flickr

Ponte Dom Luis Porto Portugal by ABILIO CUNHA, on Flickr

Ponte Luis I 2 by David O'Malley, on Flickr

Ponte Luis I 3 by David O'Malley, on Flickr

Ponte Luis I 29 by David O'Malley, on Flickr

Ponte Luis I 19 by David O'Malley, on Flickr

Ponte Luis I 52 by David O'Malley, on Flickr

Mosteiro da Serra do Pilar 4 by David O'Malley, on Flickr

Oporto desde las alturas by Montse, on Flickr

Porto Metro III, Ponte Luis I, Porto, Portugal, 12 April 2015 by AndrewDixon2812, on Flickr


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant

^Very interesting bridge. One arch is used for supporting two decks(upper and lower) at the same time...:cheers:


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant

*Williamsburgh bridge (Manhattan - Williamsburgh, Brooklyn)*









Williamsburgh bridge by Alex Berger on flickr









20061127_289.jpg by James Wolberg on flickr









Delancey Street and the East River by Jeffrey Berg on flickr









Light bridge by Alex Berger on flickr


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant

*Throgs Neck bridge (Bronx - other side)*









Fort Schuyler view of Thogs Neck Bridge by Jeff Reuben on flickr









P6250021 by marilyntep on flickr









Throg's Neck Bridge, Bronx, New York by Kathleen Leonore on flickr


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant

Unknown Bridge in St. Petersburg:









*2012.06.14..08.20.26* by *Алексей Хваль* on flickr

Another unknown bridge in St. Petersburg:









*2009.09.15..19.28.55* by *Алексей Хваль* on flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pont de L'Observatoire (Liège), Belgium*

Pont de L'Observatoire by igrfts, on Flickr

Calatrava_HDR by igrfts, on Flickr

Calatrava Bridge - Luik by igrfts, on Flickr

Pont de l'Observatoire @ Gare TGV de Liège-Guillemins by Pascal Missotten, on Flickr

Pont de l'Observatoire (3) by Steve Collin, on Flickr

Pont de l'Observatoire - Calatrava - Liège Guillemins by Julien Delaval, on Flickr

Pont de l'Observatoire by Steve Collin, on Flickr


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant

*Peter the Great Bridge (former Bolsheokhtinsky bridge), Saint Petersburg*









*Bolsheokhtinsky Bridge* by *Anton Mukhin* on flickr









*night bridge* by *Andrey* on flickr









*Bolsheokhtinsky Bridge* by *conjuncte* on flickr









*Bolsheokhtinsky Bridge* by *cat_collector* on flickr









*Bolsheokhtinsky Bridge 2* by *tut.spb.ru* on flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Britannia Bridge (Anglesey), Wales*

Bridge by Rick Brighton, on Flickr

Britannia Bridge by Andrew, on Flickr

Britannia Bridge, Anglesey by Neil Cartwright, on Flickr

20150928_161943_1-60 sec at f - 9.0_24 mm by Ben, on Flickr

20150928_161757_1-40 sec at f - 9.0_24 mm by Ben, on Flickr

Britannia Bridge by Charles Pragnell, on Flickr


----------



## Kænugаrður

*New York City*



























by Ilya Varlamov


----------



## christos-greece

*Cordoba roman bridge (Cordoba), Spain*

Mezquita de Córdoba by Travel by WestEndFoto, on Flickr

Mezquita and roman bridge by ___VileDevil___, on Flickr

Roman bridge of Córdoba by julio lima, on Flickr

Roman bridge over Guadalquivir river by Bobo Boom, on Flickr

Mezquita-catedral de Córdoba - Roman bridge of Córdoba - Puente romano de Córdoba by julio lima, on Flickr

Mezquita de Córdoba, Cordoba, 2015 by Travel by WestEndFoto, on Flickr

Roman Bridge by Simo Tynys, on Flickr

Roman bridge of Córdoba by jaltares, on Flickr


----------



## EMArg

*Zárate-Brazo Largo Bridge - Argentina*





The Zárate–Brazo Largo Bridges are two cable-stayed road and railway bridges in Argentina, crossing the Paraná River (Paraná Guazú and Paraná de las Palmas) between the cities of Zárate, Buenos Aires Province, and Brazo Largo, Entre Ríos Province. The bridges have a suspended length of 550 m (1,804 ft), with a main span of 330 m (1,083 ft). Its pylons are 110 m (361 ft) high, and its deck depth is 2.6 m (8.5 ft). They were built between 1972 and 1977 on a design by Italian engineer Fabrizio de Miranda, and refurbished in 1998. Zárate–Brazo Largo links the north of Buenos Aires with the southern part of the Argentine Mesopotamia, and also, by extension, Argentina with Uruguay and Brazil. The road link has four lanes. The main span is 50 m (164 ft) over the water level of the Paraná, which allows the passage of very large ships. The bridge over the Parana de las Palmas is called "Bartolomé Mitre", while bridge over the Parana Guazú is called "Justo José de Urquiza".


----------



## EMArg

^^


On HD:


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexander Hamilton bridge (NYC), U.S.A.*

Washington & Alexander Hamilton Bridges by Martin Jones, on Flickr

Looking south by Matt Green, on Flickr

Rehabilitation of the Alexander Hamilton Bridge, Harlem River, Manhattan-Bronx, New York City by jag9889, on Flickr

Manhattan Island Double Circumnavigation Swim, New York City by jag9889, on Flickr

Washington, Alexander Hamilton, & High Bridges, NYC by John Linton, on Flickr

Rehabilitation of the Alexander Hamilton Bridge, Harlem River, Manhattan-Bronx, New York City by jag9889, on Flickr

Rehabilitation of the Alexander Hamilton Bridge, Harlem River, Manhattan-Bronx, New York City by jag9889, on Flickr

Alexander Hamilton Bridge by Tam Pollard, on Flickr


----------



## john cleese

*Old Bridge, Mostar, Bosnia and Herzegovina*

Old Bridge in Mostar, Bosnia and Herzegovina, Built in 1566. In first part of this film:


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney harbour bridge (Sydney), Australia*

IMG_9253 by Hiroyuki Mori, on Flickr

IMG_9252 by Hiroyuki Mori, on Flickr

Milsons Point - Sydney NSW by Paul Bartle, on Flickr

Vue de nuit depuis le Luna Park sur la baie de Sydney by Natacha Bretton, on Flickr

Harbour Bridge by Chris Veale, on Flickr

Harbour Bridge Sydney. by Michael Crawford, on Flickr


----------



## EMArg

*Rosario-Victoria Bridge - Argentina*


----------



## EMArg




----------



## EMArg

^^


On HD:


----------



## Bez_imena

Novi Sad, Serbia








https://novisad-apartman.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/Novi-Sad-Klinika-Ferona.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

*Vansu bridge (Riga), Latvia*

Vanšu tilts(Vanšu Bridge), Riga by Zygimantas Savickas, on Flickr

Vansu Bridge by the_vectrex, on Flickr

Vansu suspension bridge over the river Daugava by * Ivan Zanotti Photo *, on Flickr

2015 09 19 225 Riga by Mark Baker, on Flickr

2015 09 19 240 Riga by Mark Baker, on Flickr

view of Vecriga, Dome Cathedral and Vansu Bridge from St. Peter’s by Monterey Indo-Pac Photography, on Flickr

riga, vansu bridge by Giuseppe De Cristofaro, on Flickr

riga, vansu bridge by Giuseppe De Cristofaro, on Flickr

IMG_8233 by -Ruckmann-, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisges of Budapest, Hungary*

By night:
- by Matthias Ebert, on Flickr

- by Matthias Ebert, on Flickr

Ínség idején III. by Lacmaaan, on Flickr

D8C_4175.jpg by tschundler, on Flickr

IMG_1096v by Czirok Bence, on Flickr

Wonderful Budapest at the evening by SzaboGyul4, on Flickr

Budapest by Bogusław Pogoda, on Flickr

la notte del fiume - river's night by maurizio erbetta, on Flickr

Sfrecciando sul Danubio / Speeding on the Danube (Budapest, Hungary) by Andrea Pucci, on Flickr

Liberty Bridge, Budapest by Zsolt Gombos, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Golden Gate

How low can "Karl the Fog" go? by Mark Lilly, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

London Bridge

Tower Bridge and Girl with a Dolphin [Explored] by Peter Nutkins, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Peter Nutkins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of Paris, France*

By night:
05122009-IMG_3103 by Vincent Guionet, on Flickr

04062010-IMG_7310 by Vincent Guionet, on Flickr

Musée D'Orsay by Silvano Dossena, on Flickr

Nuits parisiennes by Milena Gz, on Flickr

Paris by Jose Antonio Gracia García, on Flickr

_DSC2521 by Pascal VU, on Flickr

One bridge by Loïc, on Flickr

Viaduc D'Austerlitz Pont Ferroviaire Métro de Paris by Gilles Letang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of Paris (Paris), France*

By the banks of the Siene - Paris France by Norman Repacholi, on Flickr

What's new on the left bank of the Seine river Indian tents by pivapao, on Flickr

Over Seine by calvin seah, on Flickr

Seine by Katrinitsa, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre III by Renji's SnapShots, on Flickr

On the Pont des Arts by SteveInLeighton's Photos, on Flickr

Passerelle Léopold-Sédar-Senghor by Christian R. Hamacher, on Flickr

No Limit by Carlos Pinho, on Flickr

Bridge nine of Paris by photoserge.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dvortsoviy bridge (Saint Petersburg), Russia*

Palace Bridge by Kenneth, on Flickr

StPetersburg_2013 05 25_1678 by Harvey Barrison, on Flickr

Dvortsoviy bridge by Leonid Karachev, on Flickr

8492 - St Petersburg - Dvortsoviy Most by Bossi, on Flickr

Dvortsoviy Bridge by Maxim Syromolotov, on Flickr

Russia. Saint-Petersburg. Dvortsoviy bridge and Peter and Paul Cathedral. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

Palace Bridge in St. Petersburg by Aleksandr Surkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Arthur Ravenel bridge (Cooper River in South Carolina), U.S.A.*

RAVENEL BRIDGE, CHARLESTON, S.C. by michael jon, on Flickr

Ravenel Bridge, Charleston SC by Bill, on Flickr

Arthur Ravenel Bridge - Charleston, SC by Matthew, on Flickr

Arthur Ravenel Jr. Bridge Drone Photo by Donnie Whitaker, on Flickr

Ravenel by PetroG Photography, on Flickr

Arthur Ravenel Jr. Bridge by Ted McGee, on Flickr

Ravenel Bridge & Pier by Yvette Wilson, on Flickr

Ravenel Bridge_Monochrome 3 by Don, on Flickr

Ravenel Bridge_1 by John Pingree, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane Story bridge (Brisbane), Australia*

Brisbane Story Bridge by night by Jessica Lameree, on Flickr

Brisbane Story Bridge by night by Jessica Lameree, on Flickr

Brisbane Story Bridge by night by Jessica Lameree, on Flickr

Story Bridge Light Trails by stephenk1977, on Flickr

On Blue by Chris Ring, on Flickr

Story Bridge, Brisbane by Chai Chandontrikij, on Flickr

The Story Bridge, Brisbane, Australia. #AisyahPhotoAdventure #NikonD5500 #AisyahXploresBrisbane #fmsdownunder #FMSInBrisbane #citynightlife #lights #Brisbane by Nur Aisyah Mohd Shamsul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rama VIII bridge (Bangkok), Thailand*

IMG_2971 by Espen, on Flickr

The Rama VIII Bridge by Napatt Nanthisantiphol, on Flickr

RAMA VIII Bridge by ฺBhudhachard Yutung, on Flickr

Bridges and Buildings, Chao Phraya River Dinner Cruise by hathaway_m, on Flickr

Rama VIII Bridge by fred min, on Flickr

Rama VIII Bridge by Charuwat Sriphuthorn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stanley bridge (Alexandria), Egypt*

Weekend Shots Taken on S7 edge Alexandria,Egypt by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

Weekend Shots Taken on S7 edge Alexandria,Egypt by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

The old Stanley beach is still quite beautiful by Ruth, on Flickr

Stanley Bridge l كـوبري ستانلـي by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr

Beautiful bridge by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

Alexandria.. Egypt by Mahmuod Ahmed, on Flickr

Alex Stanley .. by Ahmed Dakroury, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of Vancouver (Vancouver), Canada*

2017 04 Apr 01 Burrard St Br 01a 150mcr DSC_1821_2_3_4_5_tonemapped.jpg by Doug Farmer, on Flickr

Honey drippers 036 by John Luton, on Flickr

Granville Island by Alfred Hermida, on Flickr

Patullo Bridge (c. 1937) by Peterson Ph♡tography, on Flickr

The Cambie Bridge Night View by Stephen Tam, on Flickr

Granville Island by Alfred Hermida, on Flickr

False Creek by Lambeth Walker, on Flickr

Burrard Bridge by Paul Fortini, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Great posts Chris! kay:


----------



## christos-greece

*Viaduc de Millau (Millau), France*

Viaduc du Millau / France by Samir Mohamed, on Flickr

The sky of the Viaduct Viaduc de Millau Mars 2017 by Steff Redon, on Flickr

Viaduc de Millau by yves queyrel, on Flickr

IMG_8721_F by Eduardo Breviglieri, on Flickr

viaduc de millau by dany chi...., on Flickr

60 Viaduc de Millau. by jean-françois calon, on Flickr

Viaduc de Millau by Mike Ilchenko, on Flickr

2016-0070 | A75, Viaduc de Millau, signalisation dynamique by Hugo Maillet, on Flickr

Pont de Millau - France by mela PNM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Story bridge (Brisbane), Australia*

Story Bridge, Brisbane by Chai Chandontrikij, on Flickr

Brisbane Story Bridge by night by Jessica Lameree, on Flickr

Brisbane Story Bridge by night by Jessica Lameree, on Flickr

Brisbane Story Bridge by night by Jessica Lameree, on Flickr

Story Bridge Light Trails by stephenk1977, on Flickr

On Blue by Chris Ring, on Flickr

The Story Bridge, Brisbane, Australia. #AisyahPhotoAdventure #NikonD5500 #AisyahXploresBrisbane #fmsdownunder #FMSInBrisbane #citynightlife #lights #Brisbane by Nur Aisyah Mohd Shamsul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Golden gate bridge (San Francisco), U.S.A.*

DSC_0643 by Rachid H, on Flickr

DSC_0635 by Rachid H, on Flickr

DSC_0649 by Rachid H, on Flickr

DSC_0648 by Rachid H, on Flickr

Timeless by Bobby Chin, on Flickr

Splash Zone by Justin Lai, on Flickr

photo opp and figuring out where we are by Dianne Yee, on Flickr

THE BRIDGE OF SAN FRANCISCO by michaelgerardceralde™, on Flickr

Golden Gate Bridge on a rainy day by Tex Texin, on Flickr

Golden Gate Bridge by camy wissinger, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Valencia, Spain *. Mar bridge.

Puente Exposicion Valencia by pepa2c, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Erasmus bridge (Rotterdam), Holland*

Rotterdam&Liberation Day by Wim Boon, on Flickr

Rotterdam Erasmus bridge by Peter de Haan, on Flickr

Erasmus Bridge by Sander Sloots, on Flickr

Bright Lights, Big City IV by martijnvdnat, on Flickr

Erasmus bridge @ Blue hour by thomas brenac, on Flickr

Erasmus bridge in Rotterdam, the Netherlands by Flora Baker, on Flickr

Rotterdam Marathon, the Netherlands by désirée van der straten, on Flickr

Proud by Sander van der Wel, on Flickr

Erasmus Bridge by Kevin Rogaar, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Valencia, Spain* Calatrava.

Puente de Calatrava sobre el antiguo cauce del río Turia - Valencia by Pascual, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridge of Chalkida, Greece*

ΚΡΕΜΑΣΤΗ ΓΕΦΥΡΑ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑΣ by ML.P, on Flickr

Chalkida new bridge by bilipados, on Flickr

Bridge by elias filis, on Flickr

The bridge of the Strait of Evripos by XKokmotos, on Flickr

Evripus Bridge by George Vlachos, on Flickr

Under The Bridge by George Vlachos, on Flickr

#chalkis #chalkida #old #bridge #oldbridge #Hellas #greece #grecia #griekenland #road to #Athens #travel #car #gopro #goprohero3 #goprooftheday #gita #strada by afroditi wanda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pont de Térénez (Argol - Rosnoën), France*

Nice Bridge - Pont de Térénez by Andy Gocher, on Flickr

Pont de Térénez by Gedour Ar Minou - Shipspotter, on Flickr

CROZON PENINSULA - Térénez Bridge / Pont de Térénez by Andra Moclinda-Bucuţa, on Flickr

Pont de Terenez 1 by alain Merck, on Flickr

Pont de Térénez by Marc CARAVEO, on Flickr

Le pont de Terenez by Olivier DREAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of Dubai (Dubai), U.A.E.*

Take Off by Harsha Pandav, on Flickr

Saudi woman first swimmer to cross Dubai Creek, Dubai Water Canal by DXB Planet, on Flickr

Business Bay Crossing by jameslou, on Flickr

Under the Bridge by Robert Work, on Flickr

Dubai Reflections by M. Nasr88, on Flickr

The glow by M. Nasr88, on Flickr

HDR of Al Garhooud bridge by Pascal Carrion - Travel Photography, on Flickr

#dubaicanal #futuristic #bridge. No, it is not for cars... it is for people to walk and to be amazed with superb cityscape of #dubaidowntown. It's quiet a long way to cross the canal but it definitely worth it👍 . . . #aroundtown #mytravelgram #tr by Mariem Lulu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of Brisbane (Brisbane), Australia*

Brisbane's Story Bridge by Grand Pix, on Flickr

Bridged by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr

a moon shot over the western suburbs of Brisbane by L Castle, on Flickr

Peak hour traffic Brisbane CBD by L Castle, on Flickr

Story Bridge | Wilson Outlook, Brisbane by Aaron Taylor, on Flickr

Story Bridge Brisbane City Queensland Australia. by Jason Sulda, on Flickr

Story Bridge | Wilson Outlook, Brisbane by Aaron Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tower bridge (London), U.K.*

DHX_6176 by dave_horn, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Toby Hawkes, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Toby Hawkes, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Marc Cocklin, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Dom, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Cloudy Skies Photography, on Flickr

London Bridge by Donna Smith, on Flickr

Tower Bridge. London by Juanjo Rueda, on Flickr

Lights by Jorge, on Flickr

Tower Bridge, London by Dario Gulino, on Flickr


----------



## spidey7312

*Bridges of Cincinnati*, Cincinnati, Ohio


Cincinnati by Dominik Borsch, on Flickr


Cincinnati at Dusk by Jeremy, on Flickr


06172008416.jpg by dave menninger, on Flickr

*Bridges of Dayton*, Dayton, Ohio


Rail Bridge over the Great Miami River by Not the Fake Nate, on Flickr


Downtown Dayton, Ohio by durand clark, on Flickr


Stewart Street Bridge by Not the Fake Nate, on Flickr

There's one really cool bridge here called the Veterans Memorial Bridge but I couldn't find a single picture of it on Flickr, so here is a link to see it on google streetview:
https://www.google.com/maps/@39.758...246&pitch=0&thumbfov=100!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en


----------



## spidey7312

*Bridges of Cleveland*, Cleveland, Ohio


Cleveland at Night by Francis B Angelone, on Flickr


Cleveland Skyline - Blue Hour - Available on Getty Images by S Jha (1M+ Views), on Flickr


Cleveland Sunset by tquist24, on Flickr


Cleveland Bridges by Ralf Peter Reimann, on Flickr


Cleveland Bridges by Ralf Peter Reimann, on Flickr


Cleveland Bridges by Ralf Peter Reimann, on Flickr


Cleveland Bridges by Ralf Peter Reimann, on Flickr


----------



## Guest

Budapest has one of the most beautiful bridges in Europe


----------



## christos-greece

*Dvortsoviy bridge (Saint Petersburg), Russia*

8492 - St Petersburg - Dvortsoviy Most by Bossi, on Flickr

Dvortsoviy Bridge by Maxim Syromolotov, on Flickr

Russia. Saint-Petersburg. Dvortsoviy bridge and Peter and Paul Cathedral. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

Palace Bridge in St. Petersburg by Aleksandr Surkov, on Flickr

Palace Bridge by Kenneth, on Flickr

StPetersburg_2013 05 25_1678 by Harvey Barrison, on Flickr

Dvortsoviy bridge by Leonid Karachev, on Flickr


----------



## Tyrat

*Fehmarnsund-Brücke* - Germany
Fehmarnsund by Johannes Rahe, auf Flickr


----------



## Blackhavvk

Bugrinskiy bridge Novosibirsk Russia








http://fotokto.ru/id75014


----------



## christos-greece

*Royal Albert bridge (between Plymouth and Saltash), U.K.*

Heading off the Royal Albert bridge. by ron westwater, on Flickr

Beds into Kernow by ron westwater, on Flickr

Plymouth by DarloRich2009, on Flickr

P1220404 by wimbledonian, on Flickr

P1220412 by wimbledonian, on Flickr

DSC_24189BW by Ronald Andrews, on Flickr

Helmsman's sunset by Brian Holland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pont de L'Observatoire (Liège), Belgium*

La gare des Guillemins 4 (11 DSC_0120_GF) by Seb Gilis, on Flickr

Pont de L'Observatoire by igrfts, on Flickr

Calatrava Bridge - Luik by igrfts, on Flickr

Pont de l'Observatoire @ Gare TGV de Liège-Guillemins by Pascal Missotten, on Flickr

Pont de l'Observatoire (3) by Steve Collin, on Flickr

Pont de l'Observatoire - Calatrava - Liège Guillemins by Julien Delaval, on Flickr

Pont de l'Observatoire by Steve Collin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Öresund bridge (Copenhagen-Malmo), Denmark-Sweden*

20131201_F0001: A winter morning view of the Øresundsbro from a plane by Wei-Feng Xue, on Flickr

Bridge Malmo - Copenhagen by Henrik, on Flickr

Öresundsbron II by Gustaf Emanuelsson, on Flickr

20170613_Oresundsbron_N8B9116 by News Oresund, on Flickr

20170613_Oresundsbron_Pepparholm by News Oresund, on Flickr

On the Oresund Bridge between Denmark and Sweden by Graham Tiller, on Flickr

Malmö October 2016 273b by Paul Appleyard, on Flickr

A view cross the ocean by Stig Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandra bridge (Ottawa), Canada*

Hdr Pont-Alexandra by Marrie.Eve, on Flickr

Alexandra Bridge by claude Allaert, on Flickr

Alexandra Bridge, Ottawa by Dan, on Flickr

Alexandra Bridge by Laura Mead-Wilson, on Flickr

Royal Alexandra Interprovincial Bridge - Ottawa, Canada by Karl Hipolito, on Flickr

Alexandra bridge Ottawa Ontario Canada by M&M_Photography, on Flickr

Alexandra Bridge by John Chambers, on Flickr

Gatineau by Denis Hotte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pont du Gard, France*

Pont du Gard by James Bowler, on Flickr

Pont du Gard by James Bowler, on Flickr

Pont du Gard by James Bowler, on Flickr

Pont du Gard by James Bowler, on Flickr

Féeries du Pont du Gard june 2017 by [email protected], on Flickr

Point of vue - Pont du Gard - Panorama by Julien Delaval, on Flickr

Le Pont du Gard by nogood57, on Flickr

Pont du Gard by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pont de L'Observatoire (Liège), Belgium*

Pont de l'Observatoire by Steve Collin, on Flickr

Pont de L'Observatoire by igrfts, on Flickr

Calatrava Bridge - Luik by igrfts, on Flickr

Pont de l'Observatoire @ Gare TGV de Liège-Guillemins by Pascal Missotten, on Flickr

Pont de l'Observatoire (3) by Steve Collin, on Flickr

Pont de l'Observatoire (2) by Steve Collin, on Flickr

Pont de l'Observatoire - Calatrava - Liège Guillemins by Julien Delaval, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Heidelberg bridge (Heidelberg), Germany*

The Old Bridge in Heidelberg - May 2017 by Sascha Böttcher, on Flickr

Alte Brücke by Jens Luedicke, on Flickr

IMG_20150820_194802787 by Mikel Larreategi, on Flickr

Heidelberg. Baden-Württemberg, Germany by Ed Moskalenko, on Flickr

Heidelberg by Adrian Chandler, on Flickr

Heidelberg 2017 by Vincent Wautelet, on Flickr

Heidelberg - Old bridge by André Koch, on Flickr

Heidelberg by Francis ROBERT, on Flickr

Alte Brucke and Gate by David Lewis, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Valencia --- Spain* SanJosé bridge.

0006-Puente de San José 05 by Giacomo Callaioli, en Flickr

Puente del Mar by Jens G, en Flickr
Mar bridge.


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of Cleveland (Cleveland, Ohio), U.S.A.*

Friday's JBP Photo of the Day! "Cleveland Skyline with Veterans Memorial Bridge (Black & White)" by Joe Boyle, on Flickr

March 8, 2017 - Cleveland skyline with an appearance of a Norfolk Southern freight. by Roger Bz, on Flickr

Main Avenue Bridge by Alex Macfarlane Smith, on Flickr

Sunday's JBP Photo of the Day! "Cleveland Skyline at Night" by Joe Boyle, on Flickr

Cuyahoga River Bridge 02 - Cleveland by Tim Evanson, on Flickr

The Flats by Erik Drost, on Flickr

The Flats by Erik Drost, on Flickr


----------



## Adpenturz

Merah Putih Bridge, Ambon (Maluku)-Indonesia.











Willy Ivakdalam




















Sumber



















Aldo Gatik











Sammy Saptenno​


----------



## christos-greece

*Kaiser Wilhelm bridge (Wilhelmshaven), Germany*

Kaiser Wilhelm Brücke by Jose A Parejo, on Flickr

Kaiser-Wilhelm-Brücke by Helgoland01, on Flickr

P1360952 by chromaticographie, on Flickr

Kaiser Wilhelm Brücke. by Siep, on Flickr

Wilhelmshaven by snoopsmaus, on Flickr

Kaiser Wilhelm brucke, Wilhelmshaven by Ciska van Geer, on Flickr

Kaiser-Wilhelm-Bridge by mtiger88, on Flickr

Kaiser Wilhelm Brücke by Mike Reif, on Flickr

wilhelmshaven SEDOW KW BRÜCKE foto by OlDigitalEye 2016 08 30 0241-1 by Peter Porikis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Jacques Cartier bridge (Montréal), Canada*

Sunset at the Bridge by Paul Eifert, on Flickr

JACQUES CARTIER BRIDGE WRAPPED IN FOG, MONTREAL by Bruno Laliberté, on Flickr

Jacques-Cartier Bridge by Michael Vesia, on Flickr

Le pont Jacques cartier, Montréal by Yves LC, on Flickr

Jacques Cartier Bridge, Montreal, Quebec, Canada by Striderv, on Flickr

Jacques-Cartier bridge, Montreal. by Claude Pépin, on Flickr

Jacques Cartier Bridge by Jerome Theriault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexander Hamilton bridge (NYC), U.S.A.*

Washington & Alexander Hamilton Bridges by Martin Jones, on Flickr

Alexander Hamilton Bridge by Tam Pollard, on Flickr

Looking south by Matt Green, on Flickr

Rehabilitation of the Alexander Hamilton Bridge, Harlem River, Manhattan-Bronx, New York City by jag9889, on Flickr

Manhattan Island Double Circumnavigation Swim, New York City by jag9889, on Flickr

Washington, Alexander Hamilton, & High Bridges, NYC by John Linton, on Flickr

Rehabilitation of the Alexander Hamilton Bridge, Harlem River, Manhattan-Bronx, New York City by jag9889, on Flickr

Rehabilitation of the Alexander Hamilton Bridge, Harlem River, Manhattan-Bronx, New York City by jag9889, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Story bridge (Brisbane), Australia*

The Story Bridge, Brisbane, Australia. #AisyahPhotoAdventure #NikonD5500 #AisyahXploresBrisbane #fmsdownunder #FMSInBrisbane #citynightlife #lights #Brisbane by Nur Aisyah Mohd Shamsul, on Flickr

Brisbane Story Bridge by night by Jessica Lameree, on Flickr

Brisbane Story Bridge by night by Jessica Lameree, on Flickr

Brisbane Story Bridge by night by Jessica Lameree, on Flickr

Story Bridge Light Trails by stephenk1977, on Flickr

On Blue by Chris Ring, on Flickr

Story Bridge, Brisbane by Chai Chandontrikij, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rennes bridge (Rochester), U.S.A.*

High Falls by Sol Stevens, on Flickr

High Falls Browns Race by Sol Stevens, on Flickr

Rochester, NY by Evan Williams II, on Flickr

Rochester, NY by Evan Williams II, on Flickr

Rochester, NY by Evan Williams II, on Flickr

DSC_0676a by Angie Armstrong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kiev metro bridge (Kiev), Ukraine*

Kiev Metro Bridge (2) by deVetal, on Flickr

Bridge "Metro" (subway) by UAV'2014, on Flickr

Metro bridge by lyudmilakravchenko, on Flickr

Night in Kiev by Bulkin Sanek, on Flickr

Kiev'2010 New Metro Bridge 07 by Pablo de Gorrion, on Flickr

Kyiv Metro Bridge by deVetal, on Flickr

2010_1021_Kiev_04 by peatc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of Budapest (by night), Hungary*

Budapest by Darren Allinson, on Flickr

Margit Bridge - Budapest by Marian Pollock, on Flickr

Untitled by Sherwin, on Flickr

Liberty Bridge III by Nazim Sabuncuoglu, on Flickr

To the Liberty Bridge by Nazim Sabuncuoglu, on Flickr

Chain Bridge II by Nazim Sabuncuoglu, on Flickr

budapest-525857 by muadongvinhcuu dung, on Flickr

Night view from Gellert Hill, Budapest by xnayc, on Flickr

A Hungarian Night by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

Margaret Bridge, Budapest by Gary Atherton, on Flickr

Budapest-824 by Graham Button, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London bridges, U.K.*

Waterloo Bridge Girl by Richard, on Flickr

Morning Light by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

London Bridge #2 by Fuyuhiko TAKAYA, on Flickr

Untitled by Flying Puffin, on Flickr

9703 London Bridge and the Shard by nrssmith, on Flickr

London bridge by MyDvaNaTripu, on Flickr

Under the Tower Bridge by jescalera, on Flickr

St Paul's Cathedral and Millennium Bridge 1/3 by Haiku-do Photography, on Flickr

London lights by elias.rahal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dvortsoviy bridge (Saint Petersburg), Russia*

Palace Bridge in St. Petersburg by Aleksandr Surkov, on Flickr

Palace Bridge by Kenneth, on Flickr

Dvortsoviy Most opening (1) by Pasquale Paolo Cardo, on Flickr

StPetersburg_2013 05 25_1678 by Harvey Barrison, on Flickr

Dvortsoviy bridge by Leonid Karachev, on Flickr

8492 - St Petersburg - Dvortsoviy Most by Bossi, on Flickr

Dvortsoviy Bridge by Maxim Syromolotov, on Flickr

Saint Pertersburg: Bolsheokhtinsky Bridge on Neva river by Dyron Díaz, on Flickr

Dvortsoviy most by Andrey Ivanovich, on Flickr

Dvortsoviy bridge raised by Iam Rebelone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam bridges (Rotterdam), Holland*

Skyline of Rotterdam by Moniek van Meerten, on Flickr

IMG_4658 by Jan Althof, on Flickr

2H4A0174 by Wil de Boer, on Flickr

Erasmusbrug Rotterdam by Rick Wouters, on Flickr

2H4A0146 by Wil de Boer, on Flickr

Botlekbrug (41) by Mark van der Meer, on Flickr

Euromast views, Rotterdam by John Lee, on Flickr

Rotterdam, view on "de hef" by Pieter van Marion, on Flickr

Erasmus bridge Rotterdam by Luka Komarcic, on Flickr

2965 by Firuz Heydarpoor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New Yprk City bridges (NYC), U.S.A.*

Puente de Williamsburg. by Luis Pérez Contreras, on Flickr

New York City 1 by Joe & Kathy, on Flickr

Manhattan Wildlife by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

NYC by night. Red & Green of Brooklyn Br by Andrey Sulitskiy, on Flickr

Williamsburg Bridge over the East River, Manhattan-Brooklyn, New York City by jag9889, on Flickr

Arctic Sunrise New York Departure by Greenpeace USA, on Flickr

The EAST RIVER by Prayitno / Thank you for (12 millions +) view, on Flickr

NEW YORK / Brooklyn Bridge III (Septiembre 2017) by Saúl Tuñón Loureda, on Flickr

Arctic Sunrise Departs New York 2017 by Greenpeace USA, on Flickr

New York City by Themarrero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Viaduc de Millau (Millau), France*

Viaduc de Millau by thomas brenac, on Flickr

Viaduc de Millau by alexis boidron, on Flickr

Viaduc de Millau by LaCurieuse., on Flickr

Viaduc de Millau - atana studio by Anthony SÉJOURNÉ, on Flickr

viaduc de Millau by Michel Bourgouin, on Flickr

town land by Matthias Klaiber, on Flickr

Viaduc du Millau - Aussichtspunkt by Torsten Schulz, on Flickr

Viaduc de Millau (Aveyron) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

Un pont trop loin by Photésie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pont de tancarville, France*

Tancarville - Pont de Tancarville by Images de Normandie... et d'ailleurs, on Flickr

Pont de Tancarville by Entre Ciel et Terre, on Flickr

Pont de Tancarville, F-76 by isamiga76, on Flickr

sur le pont DxOFP LM+28_P1303 by Michel, on Flickr

pont de Tancarville by Christ.Forest, on Flickr

Pont de Tancarville_1 by Ettigirb Ellots, on Flickr

Pont de Tancarville by morosphinx, on Flickr

Pont de Tancarville ! sep 2014 by René Molendijk, on Flickr

Pont de Tancarville by Bob, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Jacques Cartier bridge (Montréal), Canada*

Sunset at the Bridge by Paul Eifert, on Flickr

Jacques Cartier Bridge by Jerome Theriault, on Flickr

JACQUES CARTIER BRIDGE WRAPPED IN FOG, MONTREAL by Bruno Laliberté, on Flickr

Jacques-Cartier Bridge by Michael Vesia, on Flickr

Le pont Jacques cartier, Montréal by Yves LC, on Flickr

Jacques Cartier Bridge, Montreal, Quebec, Canada by Striderv, on Flickr

Jacques-Cartier bridge, Montreal. by Claude Pépin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pont des Arts (Paris), France*

Paris Padlocks 2 by TheNotQuiteFool, on Flickr

Love lock bridge, Pont des Arts, Paris by Annie Tan-Yee, on Flickr

Pont des Arts - Paris by Juju de Tonnay, on Flickr

le pont des Arts et le Louvre by Eliane photos, on Flickr

Pont des Arts (Paris, France) by sebastienms, on Flickr

Puente de las Artes (Paris) by German Lopez, on Flickr

The Pont des Arts Bridge caked in snow [1200×800] Photographed by Pascal by AppleTV ScreenSaver, on Flickr

Paris - bridge of love stories by Jean Baptiste ROUX, on Flickr

Pont des Arts - 86 by Quidamn, on Flickr

Pont des Arts le bien nommé... by be good 1, on Flickr

2017-10 Quais de Seine (74) by cb de damiette, on Flickr

Pont des Arts #2 by Patryk Rivet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Asahibashi bridge (Hokkaido), Japan*

Asahibashi Bridge, Asahikawa on AUG 21, 2015 (9) by "Charlie", on Flickr

Asahibashi-Bridge, Asahikawa on AUG 20, 2015 (14) by "Charlie", on Flickr

Asahibashi Bridge, Asahikawa on AUG 21, 2015 (14) by "Charlie", on Flickr

Asahibashi Bridge, Asahikawa on AUG 20, 2015 (10) by "Charlie", on Flickr

Asahibashi Bridge on MAY 21, 2015 (1)_FotoSketcher brush by "Charlie", on Flickr

Asahibashi Bridge, Asahikawa on AUG 21, 2015 (6) by "Charlie", on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Andorra bridges, Andorra*

Andorra living: La Massana, Vall nord, Andorra by Lutz Meyer, on Flickr

Andorra rural landscape: La Massana, Vall nord, Andorra by Lutz Meyer, on Flickr

Andorra by hejie111, on Flickr

Andorra la Vella by Teodosio Moreno, on Flickr

Puente de Madrid by Red Cathedral, on Flickr

Andorra-03662-HDR- by smnbgr, on Flickr

Dia de Meritxell amb el president de la República de Portugal.08-09-2017 by Govern d'Andorra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tower bridge (London), U.K.*

DHX_6176 by dave_horn, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Toby Hawkes, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Toby Hawkes, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Marc Cocklin, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Dom, on Flickr

DHX_6161 by dave_horn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London bridges (London), U.K.*

London Bridge and City of London by Michael Evans (@Marketing Alpha), on Flickr

Tower Bridge by SIMON WILCOCK, on Flickr

London skyline by mark dyer, on Flickr

London December 2017. by Gordon Shepherd, on Flickr

IMG_4232s by 小宗宗, on Flickr

The Cathedral Link by Scott Hammond, on Flickr

A9762LONDONb by Michael McBride, on Flickr

Tower Bridge, London, England, U.K. by Ramin Rahimzada, on Flickr

St Pauls over the River by Andy Searle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Older NYC Pix-0083 by Magali 108 Gallery, on Flickr

Older NYC Pix-0143 by Magali 108 Gallery, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge in New York by goodhike, on Flickr

Brooklyn Bridge by .E.Williams, on Flickr

USA New York - Brooklyn bridge (1) by eyedot, on Flickr

New York - Skyline de Manhattan depuis Brooklyn by Nicolas Vollmer, on Flickr

Manhattan Bridge by corbinmills, on Flickr

Klevjan Hoxha Photography by Klevjan Hoxha, on Flickr

Yellow is beautiful by Franck Michel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*

Chicago NYE 2017 street pic9 by Frank G., on Flickr

DSC08944 by Wes, on Flickr

DSC08948 by Wes, on Flickr

Chicago NYE 2017 street pic19 by Frank G., on Flickr

State Street Bridge by Steven Weinberg, on Flickr

Cortland Street Bridge by Daniel Lobo, on Flickr

DuSable Bridge by Isen Majennt, on Flickr

Chicago by ≈≈MAR≈≈, on Flickr


----------



## itom 987

Edmonton, Canada

High Level Bridge Colours by Terry Lawson, on Flickr

Walterdale Bridge by Terry Lawson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ottawa bridges (Ottawa), Canada*

Ottawa by Tammy Jordan, on Flickr

First Skate : January 5, 2018 by James Peltzer, on Flickr

Bank St. Bridge in Winter : January 4, 2018 by James Peltzer, on Flickr

_MG_2879.jpg by Philippe SCHERER, on Flickr

Alexandria Bridge by _Vee_, on Flickr

Ottawa by Thomas Tuvignon, on Flickr

DSC09010 by Mars Observer ♂, on Flickr

Rideau Canal : December 6, 2017 by James Peltzer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of Rome, Italy*

ROME by jean WENZLER, on Flickr

ROME by jean WENZLER, on Flickr

ROME by jean WENZLER, on Flickr

P1030033 by pascal giron, on Flickr

Roma Melekler Kalesi by GÖKHAN SEVİNÇ, on Flickr

Sant' Angelo Bridge and Castle - Rome, Italy by dougdb, on Flickr

Vaticano by Stefano Nocetti, on Flickr

Rome by Stefano Giuliani, on Flickr

DSCF3611 by Fabian 73, on Flickr

Ponte Sant'Angelo in Rome, in sunset, one of most beautiful bridge of Eternal City. by Silvia Amici, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mike O'Callaghan–Pat Tillman memorial bridge (Hoover dam), U.S.A.*

Mike O'Callaghan–Pat Tillman Memorial Bridge by Val D'Aquila, on Flickr

Mike O'Callaghan–Pat Tillman Memorial Bridge by mariordo59, on Flickr

Mike O'Callaghan–Pat Tillman Memorial Bridge by Belhu Metaferia, on Flickr

View from the Hoover Dam. Colorado river and the Mike O'Callaghan–Pat Tillman Memorial Bridge. by Alberts Bielis, on Flickr

Hoover Dam Bridge over the Colorado River by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

Arch of the Mike O'Callaghan–Pat Tillman Memorial Bridge by Karen, on Flickr

Hoover Dam Bridge by Corsin Camichel, on Flickr

Mike O'Callaghan–Pat Tillman Memorial Bridge by Julia Sumangil, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001

Kintai Bridge

Kintai-kyō 錦帯橋 (Kintai Bridge) over the Nishiki River, Iwakuni - Japan by Wayne Williams, on Flickr






Kintai Bridge, Iwakuni, Japan by Casey Swift, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001

Oumi Otori Bridge


近江大鳥橋 by Shinya Omachi, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001

Munou Bridge


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Scaredly!


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of Paris (Paris), France*

By the banks of the Siene - Paris France by Norman Repacholi, on Flickr

What's new on the left bank of the Seine river Indian tents by pivapao, on Flickr

Over Seine by calvin seah, on Flickr

Seine by Katrinitsa, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre III by Renji's SnapShots, on Flickr

On the Pont des Arts by SteveInLeighton's Photos, on Flickr

Passerelle Léopold-Sédar-Senghor by Christian R. Hamacher, on Flickr

No Limit by Carlos Pinho, on Flickr

Pont Neuf dramatique by photoserge.com, on Flickr

Pont, Notre Dame à Paris by photoserge.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane Story bridge (Brisbane), Australia*

Story Bridge, Brisbane by Chai Chandontrikij, on Flickr

Brisbane Story Bridge by night by Jessica Lameree, on Flickr

Brisbane Story Bridge by night by Jessica Lameree, on Flickr

Brisbane Story Bridge by night by Jessica Lameree, on Flickr

Story Bridge Light Trails by stephenk1977, on Flickr

On Blue by Chris Ring, on Flickr

The Story Bridge, Brisbane, Australia. #AisyahPhotoAdventure #NikonD5500 #AisyahXploresBrisbane #fmsdownunder #FMSInBrisbane #citynightlife #lights #Brisbane by Nur Aisyah Mohd Shamsul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*

Granville Island by Alfred Hermida, on Flickr

2017 04 Apr 01 Burrard St Br 01a 150mcr DSC_1821_2_3_4_5_tonemapped.jpg by Doug Farmer, on Flickr

Honey drippers 036 by John Luton, on Flickr

Granville Island by Alfred Hermida, on Flickr

Patullo Bridge (c. 1937) by Peterson Ph♡tography, on Flickr

The Cambie Bridge Night View by Stephen Tam, on Flickr

False Creek by Lambeth Walker, on Flickr

Burrard Bridge by Paul Fortini, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Great bridges from Vancouver. 




IMG_2485 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_2487 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_2491 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_2492 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_2498 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ Great bridges from Vancouver.


:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

*Ponte Vechio (Florence), Italy*

Colourful Sunset by Amir Dakkak, on Flickr

Ponte vechio by alfonso fatas, on Flickr

Ponte Vechio by Joao Vicente Forini Jao, on Flickr

Ponte Vecchio - Arno River - Florence - Italy by Revol Web, on Flickr

Italy - Florence - Ponte Vecchio by Sam valadi, on Flickr

The Ponte Vecchio by Tracy, on Flickr

Florence, Italy by Tibor Demeter, on Flickr

Ponte Vecchio by Miki Lombardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pont de Térénez (Argol - Rosnoën), France*

Le pont de Terenez by Olivier DREAN, on Flickr

Nice Bridge - Pont de Térénez by Andy Gocher, on Flickr

Pont de Térénez by Gedour Ar Minou - Shipspotter, on Flickr

CROZON PENINSULA - Térénez Bridge / Pont de Térénez by Andra Moclinda-Bucuţa, on Flickr

Pont de Terenez 1 by alain Merck, on Flickr

Pont de Térénez by Marc CARAVEO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*

The Bridge & The Patriot (II) by Michael Muraz, on Flickr

Lyon by telepuzik, on Flickr

La justice est proche by Michael Muraz, on Flickr

Lyon In The Late Afternoon by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

Lyon la nuit - Rhône. by Richard Gallego, on Flickr

Lyon Passerelle Saint Georges by Nicolas SAVIGNAT, on Flickr

Passerelle Saint-Vincent, Lyon by Laurent ABRY, on Flickr

Lunchbreak by Michael IANNELLI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*

under by Jonathan Vowles, on Flickr

Spain - Basque Country - Bilbao - Zubizuri footbridge by Jules, on Flickr

Westminster Bridge by Derwisz, on Flickr

London / Paris by ErickB732, on Flickr

Mind the gap! by ...meraki..., on Flickr

London by Jarno Savinen, on Flickr

Londra by Lord Seth, on Flickr

Westminster sunset. Londra by Diego Avanzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*

20180616_130403_прогулка по Москве by Alexander Korovin, on Flickr

20180616_130351_прогулка по Москве by Alexander Korovin, on Flickr

L1080176 by Kirill Moschenkov, on Flickr

Jivopisnyi (picturesque) bridge in Moscow by Евгения Песле, on Flickr

Moscow by night by Laurent D'Andrès, on Flickr

Moscow - Cathedral of Christ the Saviour by Roland Wich, on Flickr

View from Kuntsevo by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandra bridge (Ottawa), Canada*

Hdr Pont-Alexandra by Marrie.Eve, on Flickr

Alexandra Bridge by claude Allaert, on Flickr

Alexandra Bridge, Ottawa by Dan, on Flickr

Alexandra Bridge by Laura Mead-Wilson, on Flickr

Royal Alexandra Interprovincial Bridge - Ottawa, Canada by Karl Hipolito, on Flickr

Alexandra bridge Ottawa Ontario Canada by M&M_Photography, on Flickr

Alexandra Bridge by John Chambers, on Flickr

Gatineau by Denis Hotte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of Chicago, U.S.A.*

20180620-_DBW3263 by WantFit, on Flickr

Chicago by wacamerabuff, on Flickr

Crossing Cermak by Jonathan Lee, on Flickr

Chicago Tribune by Dirk Liebetreu, on Flickr

Chitown by BartPhotography, on Flickr

Wolf Point by Brian Campbell, on Flickr

looking east down the Chicago river from the Dearborn St bridge by eric, on Flickr

Merchandise Mart - Chicago River 7/3/18 by BartShore, on Flickr

Bridges 2 by Tim Stahmer, on Flickr

DSC_1992 by Richard M Nixon, on Flickr

Summer in The City- Chicago! by BartShore, on Flickr

Untitled by Czarek Jakubik, on Flickr

Bridge lift day on the Chicago River by Marlin Keesler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of Dubai, U.A.E.*

Meydan, Dubai by Daniel Simon, on Flickr

City Falls... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

Dubai (69) by Rick, on Flickr

Dubai (67) by Rick, on Flickr

171231 4352 by Fernando.Augusto.Lopes, on Flickr

The Bridge of Tolerance by Karim Shakarchi, on Flickr

Dubai Marina fisheye 1 by Dave Walker, on Flickr

171231 4339 by Fernando.Augusto.Lopes, on Flickr

Futuristic bridge @Dubai by Higor de Padua Vieira Neto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of London, U.K.*

20180716_220314 by Matt Barnes, on Flickr

“Over the river Thames, London”. I saw a bedsheet that did this sort of b&w mix that I decided to give a try on this cityscape. by Not this, on Flickr

IMG_8871 edit by flipflapfred, on Flickr

IMG_7776 by Sunny Kuo, on Flickr

Thames Bridges by Ian Simpson, on Flickr

South Bank walk by KotomiCreations, on Flickr

Boat trip to Kew by KotomiCreations, on Flickr

Waterloo Bridge by John Tully, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of Venice, Italy*

Rialto bridge by Txulalai, on Flickr

1710 Venecia-6 by Camila Bustamante, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Венеція Гранд Канал InterNetri Venezia 0859 by Marko Marselskii, on Flickr

Venecia (Italia, 17-6-2017) by Juanje Orío, on Flickr

Reflejo veneciano by Montse Estaca, on Flickr

Venècia by Francisco López, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of Stockholm, Sweden*

Untitled by Reginald Euler, on Flickr

Stockholm#4 - Centralbron (I) by Bob Guere, on Flickr

Lidingöbron, Stockholm by Richard Green, on Flickr

Stockholms streets by Anastasia Veto, on Flickr

IMG_20180310_110648 by Olexandr Topchylo, on Flickr

Riddarholmen (early morning monochrome) by Mal Booth, on Flickr

Riddarholmen (early morning) 3 by Mal Booth, on Flickr


----------



## Dober_86

* Busan (부산항대교)*


----------



## Dober_86

*The Rainbow Bridge in Tokyo.*

It is a suspension bridge crossing northern Tokyo Bay between Shibaura Pier and the Odaiba waterfront development in Minato, Tokyo, Japan.

It was built by Kawasaki Heavy Industries, with construction starting in 1987 and completed in 1993. The bridge is 798 metres long with a main span of 580 metres, width - 49m, height - 126 m (towers), 52 m (roadway).

The Rainbow Bridge carries three transportation lines on two decks. The upper deck carries the Shuto Expressway's Daiba Route, while the lower deck carries the Yurikamome rapid transit system in the centre, walkways on the outer side, and Tokyo Prefectural Route 482 in-between.










*Source.*










*Source.*










*Source.*










*Source.*










*Source.*


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of Saint Petersburg, Russia*

Sunny morning by Svyatoslav Reyentenko, on Flickr

PA140029 by Alexander Yaroslavtsev, on Flickr

Winter Canal by Dmitry Alexeev, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia 2018 by Катя, on Flickr

This strange feeling by Svyatoslav Reyentenko, on Flickr

*** by yell_ru, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Ninara, on Flickr

850_0414 by Ikar Ikar, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia 2018 by Катя, on Flickr

850_1188 by Ikar Ikar, on Flickr

Higher Than Rainbow - Выше радуги by Valery Parshin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Royal Albert bridge (between Plymouth and Saltash), U.K.*

Heading off the Royal Albert bridge. by ron westwater, on Flickr

DSC_24189BW by Ronald Andrews, on Flickr

Beds into Kernow by ron westwater, on Flickr

Plymouth by DarloRich2009, on Flickr

P1220404 by wimbledonian, on Flickr

P1220412 by wimbledonian, on Flickr

Helmsman's sunset by Brian Holland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandra bridge (Ottawa), Canada*

Alexandra Bridge by claude Allaert, on Flickr

Alexandra Bridge, Ottawa by Dan, on Flickr

Alexandra Bridge by Laura Mead-Wilson, on Flickr

Royal Alexandra Interprovincial Bridge - Ottawa, Canada by Karl Hipolito, on Flickr

Alexandra bridge Ottawa Ontario Canada by M&M_Photography, on Flickr

Hdr Pont-Alexandra by Marrie.Eve, on Flickr

Gatineau by Denis Hotte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of London, U.K.*

London Bridge and City of London by Michael Evans (@Marketing Alpha), on Flickr

London December 2017. by Gordon Shepherd, on Flickr

IMG_4232s by 小宗宗, on Flickr

The Cathedral Link by Scott Hammond, on Flickr

A9762LONDONb by Michael McBride, on Flickr

Tower Bridge, London, England, U.K. by Ramin Rahimzada, on Flickr

St Pauls over the River by Andy Searle, on Flickr


----------



## Dober_86

*Zolotoy bridge, Vladivostok*


----------



## christos-greece

*Viaduc de Millau (Millau), France*

Viaduc de Millau by thomas brenac, on Flickr

Viaduc de Millau by alexis boidron, on Flickr

Viaduc de Millau by LaCurieuse., on Flickr

Viaduc de Millau - atana studio by Anthony SÉJOURNÉ, on Flickr

viaduc de Millau by Michel Bourgouin, on Flickr

town land by Matthias Klaiber, on Flickr

Viaduc du Millau - Aussichtspunkt by Torsten Schulz, on Flickr

Viaduc de Millau (Aveyron) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

Un pont trop loin by Photésie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of Zurich, Switzerland*

Zurich randome Bridge by Ronny von Arx, on Flickr

Zurich Bridge by Ronny von Arx, on Flickr

Zurich Bellvue by Ronny von Arx, on Flickr

Grossmünster & Münsterbrücke, Zurich by Hans Kool, on Flickr

Switzerland, Zurich by Фотобанк Moscow-Live.ru, on Flickr

Zurich blue by Pierre, on Flickr

Zurich by michael_jeddah, on Flickr

11108, IC Singen - Zürich HB, Eglisau by Gunar Kaune, on Flickr


----------



## NijmegenUtrecht

Bridges of Nijmegen, the Netherlands









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of Venice, Italy*

Ponte delle Guglie, Venice, Italy. by Downtime_1882, on Flickr

Venice by Eric Mazzone, on Flickr

Venice by Eric Mazzone, on Flickr

Angels by Thom Ouellette, on Flickr

Accademia Bridge by Thom Ouellette, on Flickr

Bridge of Sighs by Francesco Palmisano, on Flickr

Calatrava Bridge Night by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of Budapest (by night), Hungary*

Budapest by Darren Allinson, on Flickr

Margit Bridge - Budapest by Marian Pollock, on Flickr

Untitled by Sherwin, on Flickr

Liberty Bridge III by Nazim Sabuncuoglu, on Flickr

To the Liberty Bridge by Nazim Sabuncuoglu, on Flickr

Chain Bridge II by Nazim Sabuncuoglu, on Flickr

budapest-525857 by muadongvinhcuu dung, on Flickr

Night view from Gellert Hill, Budapest by xnayc, on Flickr

Budapest-824 by Graham Button, on Flickr


----------



## Dober_86

*Bolsheokhtinsky Bridge, St. Petersburg, Russia.*


----------



## christos-greece

*Pont de tancarville, France*

Tancarville - Pont de Tancarville by Images de Normandie... et d'ailleurs, on Flickr

Pont de Tancarville by Entre Ciel et Terre, on Flickr

Pont de Tancarville, F-76 by isamiga76, on Flickr

sur le pont DxOFP LM+28_P1303 by Michel, on Flickr

pont de Tancarville by Christ.Forest, on Flickr

Pont de Tancarville_1 by Ettigirb Ellots, on Flickr

Pont de Tancarville ! sep 2014 by René Molendijk, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Florence, Italy*









https://photographers.ua/DmitriyKosmenko/


----------



## christos-greece

*Pont de Saint-Nazaire, France*

Pont de Saint-Nazaire by Didier Ensarguex, on Flickr

Pont de Saint-Nazaire vu de Saint-Brèvin by fanny gautier, on Flickr

Pont de Saint-Nazaire by Didier Ensarguex, on Flickr

Lever de soleil by Philippe POUVREAU, on Flickr

Plage de Mindin by Philippe POUVREAU, on Flickr

Pont de Saint-Nazaire by Jamie Quinn, on Flickr

Pont de Saint Nazaire...!!! by Gwenran Le Tallec, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Maqta bridge (Abu Dhabi), U.A.E.*

Maqta Bridge by Akhter Hasan, on Flickr

al maqta bridge abu dhabi by leonard_311, on Flickr

Untitled by bent Daar el'9bi, on Flickr

Maqta Bridge.jpg by Zayd Hurzuk, on Flickr

Al Maqta Bridges by Bob, on Flickr

Maqta Bridge by MOHAMMED SHAFFI MATTATHUMANNIL, on Flickr

Untitled by bent Daar el'9bi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of Paris, France*

By the banks of the Siene - Paris France by Norman Repacholi, on Flickr

Over Seine by calvin seah, on Flickr

Seine by Katrinitsa, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre III by Renji's SnapShots, on Flickr

On the Pont des Arts by SteveInLeighton's Photos, on Flickr

Passerelle Léopold-Sédar-Senghor by Christian R. Hamacher, on Flickr

No Limit by Carlos Pinho, on Flickr

Bridge nine of Paris by photoserge.com, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Đurđevića Tara Bridge, Montenegro*

*Opened*: 1940
*Total length*: 365 m
*Longest span*: 116 m
*Clearance below*: 170 m









https://photographers.ua/NikolayK/


----------



## christos-greece

*New Yprk City bridges (NYC), U.S.A.*

Puente de Williamsburg. by Luis Pérez Contreras, on Flickr

New York City 1 by Joe & Kathy, on Flickr

Manhattan Wildlife by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr

NYC by night. Red & Green of Brooklyn Br by Andrey Sulitskiy, on Flickr

Williamsburg Bridge over the East River, Manhattan-Brooklyn, New York City by jag9889, on Flickr

The EAST RIVER by Prayitno / Thank you for (12 millions +) view, on Flickr

NEW YORK / Brooklyn Bridge III (Septiembre 2017) by Saúl Tuñón Loureda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of Vancouver, Canada*

2017 04 Apr 01 Burrard St Br 01a 150mcr DSC_1821_2_3_4_5_tonemapped.jpg by Doug Farmer, on Flickr

Honey drippers 036 by John Luton, on Flickr

Granville Island by Alfred Hermida, on Flickr

Patullo Bridge (c. 1937) by Peterson Ph♡tography, on Flickr

The Cambie Bridge Night View by Stephen Tam, on Flickr

False Creek by Lambeth Walker, on Flickr

Burrard Bridge by Paul Fortini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Jacques Cartier bridge (Montréal), Canada*

Sunset at the Bridge by Paul Eifert, on Flickr

JACQUES CARTIER BRIDGE WRAPPED IN FOG, MONTREAL by Bruno Laliberté, on Flickr

Jacques-Cartier Bridge by Michael Vesia, on Flickr

Le pont Jacques cartier, Montréal by Yves LC, on Flickr

Jacques Cartier Bridge, Montreal, Quebec, Canada by Striderv, on Flickr

Jacques-Cartier bridge, Montreal. by Claude Pépin, on Flickr


----------



## Estymator

*Few bridges in Wrocław (sometimes called City of 100 Bridges):*

Grunwaldzki Bridge:









link 

Tumski Bridge:









link

Zwierzyniecki Bridge:









link

Piaskowy Bridge:









link

Mlynskie (Mill) Bridges:









link

Oławski Bridge:









link

Bartoszowicki Bridge:









link

Pomorski Bridge (this ugly heat pipe will be removed soon)









link

and few modern ones:

Rędziński Bridge:









link

Millennium Bridge:









link

vv added


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Links/sources of the photos?


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of Shanghai, China*

Lupu with Huangpu by Andy Brandl, on Flickr

20180721_Shanghai_5 by Stefan Dingerkus, on Flickr

20180719_Shanghai_3 by Stefan Dingerkus, on Flickr

20180719_Shanghai_5 by Stefan Dingerkus, on Flickr

20180719_Shanghai_1 by Stefan Dingerkus, on Flickr

IMG_20180710_080209 by Turtle Qiu, on Flickr

Shanghai - Nan Pu Bridge by pict100, on Flickr

Mezzanine City by Brice Retailleau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pont de Térénez (Argol - Rosnoën), France*

Nice Bridge - Pont de Térénez by Andy Gocher, on Flickr

Pont de Térénez by Gedour Ar Minou - Shipspotter, on Flickr

CROZON PENINSULA - Térénez Bridge / Pont de Térénez by Andra Moclinda-Bucuţa, on Flickr

Pont de Terenez 1 by alain Merck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of Shanghai, China*

Shanghai elevated road junction and interchange overpass at night, Shanghai China by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

SHANGHAI #batis 25 by Xonia Lawrence, on Flickr

Lupu with Huangpu by Andy Brandl, on Flickr

20180721_Shanghai_5 by Stefan Dingerkus, on Flickr

20180719_Shanghai_3 by Stefan Dingerkus, on Flickr

20180719_Shanghai_5 by Stefan Dingerkus, on Flickr

20180719_Shanghai_1 by Stefan Dingerkus, on Flickr

IMG_20180710_080209 by Turtle Qiu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of Berlin, Germany*

DSC_5413 Schönhauser Allee Bornholmer Str by Karl-Heinz Nelsen, on Flickr

DSC_7009 by Karl-Heinz Nelsen, on Flickr

dxoP8081158 by Thierry Loth, on Flickr

2018-07-25_0182 by weallhaveblueeyes, on Flickr

P1120410 by Karl-Heinz Nelsen, on Flickr


----------



## Mr_Dru

*St. Servaas bridge over the Meuse river, Maastricht*
_Build in 1280_


Saint Servatius Bridge in Maastricht by Martien Uiterweerd, on Flickr


Sint Servaasbrug Maastricht by Leo Vullings, on Flickr


Sint Servaasbrug - Maastricht - Rijksmonument by Frans Berkelaar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vasco da Gama bridge (Lisbon), Portugal*

Green Beacon by Jorge A Jorge, on Flickr

a ponte Vasco De Gama by Ferdinando Sapienza, on Flickr

Vasco de Gama by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Lisbonne. Le Tage et le Pont Vasco de Gama. River Tagus and Vasco de Gama Bridge. by lesphotosdedaniel, on Flickr

Vasco de Gama bridge by Rob Edelman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of Lyon, France*

The Bridge & The Patriot (II) by Michael Muraz, on Flickr

Lyon by telepuzik, on Flickr

La justice est proche by Michael Muraz, on Flickr

Lyon In The Late Afternoon by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

Lyon la nuit - Rhône. by Richard Gallego, on Flickr

Lyon Passerelle Saint Georges by Nicolas SAVIGNAT, on Flickr

Lunchbreak by Michael IANNELLI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Golden gate bridge (San Francisco), U.S.A.*

Golden Gate Bridge by Denton Finley, on Flickr

Golden Gate bridge by Per Andersson, on Flickr

San Francisco by Gema Cañada, on Flickr

San Francisco, CA, USA by lisetteg2018, on Flickr

A Bridge and a Birthday Party by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr

Sunrise at the Golden Gate Bridge by K S, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bhumibol bridge (Bangkok), Thailand*

KORN8111-Edit by kittikorn nimitpara, on Flickr

Road roundabout with car lots in Thailand.Bhumibol Bridge in Thailand. by Chantip Ditcharoen, on Flickr

Evening sun with Bridge and river Road roundabout with car lots in Thailand.Bhumibol Bridge in Thailand. by Chantip Ditcharoen, on Flickr

Road roundabout with car lots in Thailand.Bhumibol Bridge in Thailand.The light on the road at night and the city in Bangkok, Thailand. by Chantip Ditcharoen, on Flickr

Cityscape - The Bhumibol Bridge also known as the Industrial Ring Road Bridge against raining cloudy sky in Bangkok, Thailand. - Cool tone or cold city style by Pakphipat Charoenrach, on Flickr

Bhumibol Bridge by Ekk Zbeats, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pont de Saint-Nazaire, France*

Pont de Saint-Nazaire vu de Saint-Brèvin by fanny gautier, on Flickr

Pont de Saint-Nazaire by Didier Ensarguex, on Flickr

Lever de soleil by Philippe POUVREAU, on Flickr

Plage de Mindin by Philippe POUVREAU, on Flickr

Pont de Saint-Nazaire by Jamie Quinn, on Flickr

Pont de Saint Nazaire...!!! by Gwenran Le Tallec, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Bridges of Prague, Czech Republic*









https://photographers.ua/Moahim/









https://photographers.ua/SerGrey/album/78124/


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of Vancouver, Canada*

Honey drippers 036 by John Luton, on Flickr

Granville Island by Alfred Hermida, on Flickr

Patullo Bridge (c. 1937) by Peterson Ph♡tography, on Flickr

The Cambie Bridge Night View by Stephen Tam, on Flickr

False Creek by Lambeth Walker, on Flickr

Burrard Bridge by Paul Fortini, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

The Johnson St. Bridge in the first image is actually in Victoria, not Vancouver.


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of Budapest (by night), Hungary*

Untitled by Sherwin, on Flickr

Liberty Bridge III by Nazim Sabuncuoglu, on Flickr

To the Liberty Bridge by Nazim Sabuncuoglu, on Flickr

Chain Bridge II by Nazim Sabuncuoglu, on Flickr

budapest-525857 by muadongvinhcuu dung, on Flickr

Night view from Gellert Hill, Budapest by xnayc, on Flickr

Margaret Bridge, Budapest by Gary Atherton, on Flickr

Budapest-824 by Graham Button, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ponte Vecchio (Florence), Italy*

The Ponte Vecchio by Tracy, on Flickr

Ponte Vecchio by Miki Lombardi, on Flickr

Ponte Vecchio - Arno River - Florence - Italy by Revol Web, on Flickr

Ponte Vecchio - Arno River - Florence - Italy by Revol Web, on Flickr

Italy - Florence - Ponte Vecchio by Sam valadi, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

*Golden Gate Bridge*

IMG_2463 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of Chicago, U.S.A.*

20180620-_DBW3263 by WantFit, on Flickr

Crossing Cermak by Jonathan Lee, on Flickr

Chicago Tribune by Dirk Liebetreu, on Flickr

Chitown by BartPhotography, on Flickr

Wolf Point by Brian Campbell, on Flickr

Bridges 2 by Tim Stahmer, on Flickr

DSC_1992 by Richard M Nixon, on Flickr

Summer in The City- Chicago! by BartShore, on Flickr

Untitled by Czarek Jakubik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of Chicago, U.S.A.*

Chicago by wacamerabuff, on Flickr

Crossing Cermak by Jonathan Lee, on Flickr

Chicago Tribune by Dirk Liebetreu, on Flickr

Chitown by BartPhotography, on Flickr

Wolf Point by Brian Campbell, on Flickr

looking east down the Chicago river from the Dearborn St bridge by eric, on Flickr

Merchandise Mart - Chicago River 7/3/18 by BartShore, on Flickr

Bridges 2 by Tim Stahmer, on Flickr

DSC_1992 by Richard M Nixon, on Flickr

Summer in The City- Chicago! by BartShore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of Berlin, Germany*

germany18f- 090 by Christof Spieler, on Flickr

2018-07-25_0182 by weallhaveblueeyes, on Flickr

P1120410 by Karl-Heinz Nelsen, on Flickr

DSC_7009 by Karl-Heinz Nelsen, on Flickr

dxoP8081158 by Thierry Loth, on Flickr

Glienike Bridge - 2018-20.jpg by Martin Brummie, on Flickr


----------



## scarer

*Culiacán Sin- MX
*



















Peatonal bridges:


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of Melbourne, Australia*

Melbourne 2018 © Rui J Teixeira-13 by Rui Teixeira, on Flickr

Swan Hill. A pontoon bridge was built at this spot in 1891 . It was replaced with this lift span bridge in 1896 which is still in use. by denisbin, on Flickr

Melbourne Long Exposure 1 by Sean Greenland, on Flickr

Melbourne skyline in winter by Julia Kuleshova, on Flickr

Towards the City by Leanne Cole, on Flickr

melbourne night (1 of 1)-2 by Salival007, on Flickr

Melbourne by Night by Tony Kemp, on Flickr

Melbourne . Yarra River by :: Blende 22 ::, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Skytrain bridge in metro Vancouver

IMG_9510 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of Brisbane, Australia*

流光溢彩 what's your colour? by nzfisher, on Flickr

Brisbane. Looking southwards along the Brisbane River towards South Bank cultural precinct. by denisbin, on Flickr

Brisbane Riverfire by The little Explorer, on Flickr

Peak hour traffic Brisbane CBD by Lance CASTLE, on Flickr

Story Bridge Brisbane City Queensland Australia. by Jason Sulda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges (road and railway) of France*

*Garabit viaduct, Cantal (15)*

14.06.2018 - Garabit-Viadukt - by Bernd Sontheimer, on Flickr

*Grenette viaduct, Drôme (26)*

Croisement international sur le viaduc de la Grenette by Blédichef, on Flickr

*Tarare viaduct, Rhône (69)*

Rame tractée, viaduc et couleurs d'automne by Pierre H., on Flickr

*Viaur viaduct, Tarn (81) - Aveyron (12)*

BB67400 Viaduc du Viaur by Pierre Joris, on Flickr

*Pont de Saint-Nazaire, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
Pont de Saint Nazaire by A. d'Azay, on Flickr

*Ventabren viaduct, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*

Un TGV Duplex en Sortie du Viaduc de Ventabren by Bernard C, on Flickr

*Lizaine viaduct, Haute-Saône (70)*

La rame 746 teste la LGV Rhin-Rhône by Pierre H., on Flickr

*Eauplet viaduct (Rouen), Seine-Maritime (76)*

Viaduc d’Eauplet by Frédéric BISSON, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of Alexandria, Egypt*

Stanley l ستـانـلــي by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr

_IGP3934 by Pedro Vizcaino Pina, on Flickr

268-68118_IMG by hsawires, on Flickr

Montazah Palace Gardens III H.D.R by ISLAM KOTB, on Flickr

Stanley Bay and Bridge, Alexandria by Fouad GM, on Flickr

Stanley bridge by omerfares, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of Cleveland (Ohio), U.S.A.*

Cleveland at Night by Francis B Angelone, on Flickr

Cleveland Sunset by tquist24, on Flickr

Cleveland Bridges by Ralf Peter Reimann, on Flickr

Cleveland Bridges by Ralf Peter Reimann, on Flickr

Cleveland Bridges by Ralf Peter Reimann, on Flickr

Cleveland Bridges by Ralf Peter Reimann, on Flickr

Cleveland Bridges by Ralf Peter Reimann, on Flickr

Cleveland Bridges by Ralf Peter Reimann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandra bridge (Ottawa), Canada*

Alexandra Bridge by claude Allaert, on Flickr

Alexandra Bridge, Ottawa by Dan, on Flickr

Alexandra Bridge by Laura Mead-Wilson, on Flickr

Royal Alexandra Interprovincial Bridge - Ottawa, Canada by Karl Hipolito, on Flickr

Alexandra bridge Ottawa Ontario Canada by M&M_Photography, on Flickr

Gatineau by Denis Hotte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of Berlin, Germany*

germany18f- 090 by Christof Spieler, on Flickr

2018-07-25_0182 by weallhaveblueeyes, on Flickr

P1120410 by Karl-Heinz Nelsen, on Flickr

DSC_5413 Schönhauser Allee Bornholmer Str by Karl-Heinz Nelsen, on Flickr

DSC_7009 by Karl-Heinz Nelsen, on Flickr

dxoP8081158 by Thierry Loth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of Vancouver, Canada*

2017 04 Apr 01 Burrard St Br 01a 150mcr DSC_1821_2_3_4_5_tonemapped.jpg by Doug Farmer, on Flickr

Granville Island by Alfred Hermida, on Flickr

Patullo Bridge (c. 1937) by Peterson Ph♡tography, on Flickr

The Cambie Bridge Night View by Stephen Tam, on Flickr

False Creek by Lambeth Walker, on Flickr

Burrard Bridge by Paul Fortini, on Flickr


----------



## Dober_86

*Langkawi Sky Bridge, Malaysia*

Some facts about Langkawi Sky Bridge: 

Total length of the bridge is 125 meters; 
Height of the pylon or the only supporting structure is 82 meters; 
The pylon is grounded at a height of 605 meters above sea level; 
The top of the pylon is therefore at an altitude of 687 meters (82 + 605) above the sea level; 
Maximum capacity of the bridge is 250 persons at the same time; 
The area of the bridge is 500 sq. meters; 
The sky bridge was constructed and commissioned over 12 months and between Aug 2003 to Aug 2004; 
It was opened to public on 27th February 2005. 











































*...*


----------



## Dober_86

Zolotoy bridge, Vladivostok. Interesting angle: 



*...*

By the by, it's the 14th longest cable-stayed bridge in the world, or the 5th, excluding China which is obsessed with this type of bridges. The worlds' longest one is located in Vladivostok as well.


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of Shanghai, China*

SHANGHAI #batis 25 by Xonia Lawrence, on Flickr

Lupu with Huangpu by Andy Brandl, on Flickr

20180719_Shanghai_5 by Stefan Dingerkus, on Flickr

20180719_Shanghai_1 by Stefan Dingerkus, on Flickr

Shanghai - Nan Pu Bridge by pict100, on Flickr

Mezzanine City by Brice Retailleau, on Flickr

Shanghai elevated road junction and interchange overpass at night, Shanghai China by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Pont Valentré/Valentré bridge (Cahors), France*

Cahors by Kurt Martin, on Flickr

The fortified bridge at Cahors by Phil Hyde, on Flickr

Pont Valentré by Thomas Pollin, on Flickr

Pont Valentré reflected in the Lot River, Cahors, France by Paul McClure, on Flickr

Pont Valentré by Peter Jaspers, on Flickr

Le Pont Valentré by Quentin Douchet, on Flickr

The Pont Valentré, Cahors, South Western France by Anthony Mullis, on Flickr

Landscape Cahors and Pont Valentre : HDR by Marceau ROUVRE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of Alexandria, Egypt*

Stanley l ستـانـلــي by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr

268-68118_IMG by hsawires, on Flickr

Montazah Palace Gardens III H.D.R by ISLAM KOTB, on Flickr

Stanley Bay and Bridge, Alexandria by Fouad GM, on Flickr

Stanley bridge by omerfares, on Flickr

Montazah after sunset by Ahmed Ona, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of Saint Petersburg, Russia*

Sunny morning by Svyatoslav Reyentenko, on Flickr

Winter Canal by Dmitry Alexeev, on Flickr

This strange feeling by Svyatoslav Reyentenko, on Flickr

*** by yell_ru, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Ninara, on Flickr

850_0414 by Ikar Ikar, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia 2018 by Катя, on Flickr

850_1188 by Ikar Ikar, on Flickr


----------



## Vaklston

Next.


----------



## Vaklston

Bridges of São Paulo - Brazil.

Viaduto Santa Ifigênia.









Viaduto Santa Ifigênia by Luiz Felipe Sahd on Flickr.









Viaduto Santa Ifigênia névoa by lu on Flickr.

Viaduto do Chá.









Viaduto do Chá by Wilfredorrh on Flickr.









1804 Sao Paulo 018 Viaduto do Chá City Hall by Atlantic8865
 on Flickr.









Viaduto do Chá by Rinaldo Lima
 on Flickr.

Ponte Estaiada.









Ponte Estaiada by Paloma Loures on Flickr.









São Paulo by Victor Márcio - SNPA.PHOTOS on Flickr.









São Paulo by Victor Márcio - SNPA.PHOTOS on Flickr.









São Paulo by Victor Márcio - SNPA.PHOTOS on Flickr.​


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of Manaus, Brazil*

PONT_0107-W- by Alain Robichon, on Flickr

HDR - Rio Negro Bridge by karklis, on Flickr

Bridge Manaus, Manaus, Brazil by Philips Communications, on Flickr

Canoa-e-sol by karklis, on Flickr

Rio Negro Bridge by karklis, on Flickr

Aerial view of Manaus by CIFOR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of Saint Petersburg, Russia*

This strange feeling by Svyatoslav Reyentenko, on Flickr

*** by yell_ru, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Ninara, on Flickr

850_0414 by Ikar Ikar, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia 2018 by Катя, on Flickr

850_1188 by Ikar Ikar, on Flickr

Higher Than Rainbow - Выше радуги by Valery Parshin, on Flickr


----------



## Dober_86

*Barra Vieja Bridge over the River Papagayo, south of Acapulco, Mexico.*

It is in the same location as the bridge destroyed by floods in September 2013, as a result of tropical storm “Manuel”.

The designed structure is a concrete sail bridge with a main span of 220 m. The total length of the bridge is 470 m, with five spans of 30+40+90+220+90 m. The structure was designed without piers in the center of the river bed, given that the foundations would be unstable due to possible soil liquefaction caused by seismic activity, which is highly common in the area.

The stay system is comprised of 28 cables that are embedded into the concrete sails. The cables use pre-stressing technology rather than stays, with the associated savings in costs.



Full article and more pictures *here.*


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of Montréal, Canada*

Sunset at the Bridge by Paul Eifert, on Flickr

JACQUES CARTIER BRIDGE WRAPPED IN FOG, MONTREAL by Bruno Laliberté, on Flickr

Jacques-Cartier Bridge by Michael Vesia, on Flickr

Le pont Jacques cartier, Montréal by Yves LC, on Flickr

Jacques Cartier Bridge, Montreal, Quebec, Canada by Striderv, on Flickr

Jacques-Cartier bridge, Montreal. by Claude Pépin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Arthur Ravenel bridge (South Carolina), U.S.A.*

RAVENEL BRIDGE, CHARLESTON, S.C. by michael jon, on Flickr

Arthur Ravenel Bridge - Charleston, SC by Matthew, on Flickr

Arthur Ravenel Jr. Bridge Drone Photo by Donnie Whitaker, on Flickr

Ravenel by PetroG Photography, on Flickr

Arthur Ravenel Jr. Bridge by Ted McGee, on Flickr

Ravenel Bridge & Pier by Yvette Wilson, on Flickr

Ravenel Bridge_1 by John Pingree, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of Kiev, Ukraine*

Kiev Metro Bridge (2) by deVetal, on Flickr

Metro bridge by lyudmilakravchenko, on Flickr

Night in Kiev by Bulkin Sanek, on Flickr

Kiev'2010 New Metro Bridge 07 by Pablo de Gorrion, on Flickr

2010_1021_Kiev_04 by peatc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of Saint Petersburg, Russia*

Winter Canal by Dmitry Alexeev, on Flickr

This strange feeling by Svyatoslav Reyentenko, on Flickr

*** by yell_ru, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Ninara, on Flickr

850_0414 by Ikar Ikar, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia 2018 by Катя, on Flickr

Higher Than Rainbow - Выше радуги by Valery Parshin, on Flickr


----------



## Dober_86

*New supension bridge across the Yangze in China's Wuhan*

The bridge has two levels, its total length is 4.13 km, the main span length is 1.7 km.


----------



## Dober_86

*New Shougang Bridge in Beijing*

The 1.3-kilometer bridge, which will be the widest steel bridge in China, is expected to open to traffic at the end of October. Its main section will be 639 meters long and 54.9 meters wide. The main structure of the bridge was completed on August 1.


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of Switzerland*

Zurich City and River Limmat by Gajan Perampalam, on Flickr

Zúrich - Suiza by Hagens_world, on Flickr

Luzern, Switzerland by Don W.W, on Flickr

Switzerland by Marco Di Leo, on Flickr

Zürich, Switzerland by Sharon Hahn Darlin, on Flickr

Mehmet Talha YAPA by Mehmet Talha YAPA, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*Darul Hana Bridge - Kuching, Sarawak. Malaysia
*










New Sarawak State Legislative Assembly Building from Darul Hana Bridge, Kuching, Sarawak by Fabio Achilli, on Flickr


New Sarawak State Legislative Assembly Building from Darul Hana Bridge, Kuching, Sarawak by Fabio Achilli, on Flickr


Kuching by Dave and Carol Horlick, on Flickr


Darul Hana Bridge by hazmanmajri, on Flickr


Darul Hana Bridge by Muhammad Rais Sanusi, on Flickr


Darul Hana Bridge and Sarawak parlament in Kuching by J L C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Royal Albert bridge (between Plymouth and Saltash), U.K.*

Heading off the Royal Albert bridge. by ron westwater, on Flickr

Beds into Kernow by ron westwater, on Flickr

Plymouth by DarloRich2009, on Flickr

P1220404 by wimbledonian, on Flickr

P1220412 by wimbledonian, on Flickr


----------



## Dober_86

*The Crimean Bridge (Kerch Strait Bridge)*, connecting mainland Russia and the Crimea. Opened to traffic in 2018, its railway link is under construction currently.

At 18.1 km it's the longest bridge in Europe.


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of Stockholm, Sweden*

Stockholm by Padraig Hickey, on Flickr

Stockholm by Viara Sedai, on Flickr

Some variation in the breaks (III) by VTZK, on Flickr

A train of C20 stock, Stockholm Metro (Stockholms tunnelbana), approaches Gamla stan station by Steve Hobson, on Flickr

Stockholm is beautiful by Gunnar Åhlander, on Flickr

Stockholm, Sweden..... by Peter A H, on Flickr


----------



## Dober_86

*The Bolshoi Obukhovsky Bridge in St. Petersburg.*

Opened in 2004 and 2007. The only not drawbridge across the Neva.


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of Bangkok, Thailand*

KORN8111-Edit by kittikorn nimitpara, on Flickr

Road roundabout with car lots in Thailand.Bhumibol Bridge in Thailand. by Chantip Ditcharoen, on Flickr

Evening sun with Bridge and river Road roundabout with car lots in Thailand.Bhumibol Bridge in Thailand. by Chantip Ditcharoen, on Flickr

Road roundabout with car lots in Thailand.Bhumibol Bridge in Thailand.The light on the road at night and the city in Bangkok, Thailand. by Chantip Ditcharoen, on Flickr

Bhumibol Bridge by Ekk Zbeats, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ponte Vechio (Florence), Italy*

Colourful Sunset by Amir Dakkak, on Flickr

Ponte vechio by alfonso fatas, on Flickr

Ponte Vechio by Joao Vicente Forini Jao, on Flickr

Ponte Vecchio - Arno River - Florence - Italy by Revol Web, on Flickr

Italy - Florence - Ponte Vecchio by Sam valadi, on Flickr

The Ponte Vecchio by Tracy, on Flickr

Florence, Italy by Tibor Demeter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Öresund bridge (Copenhagen-Malmo), Denmark-Sweden*

20131201_F0001: A winter morning view of the Øresundsbro from a plane by Wei-Feng Xue, on Flickr

Bridge Malmo - Copenhagen by Henrik, on Flickr

Öresundsbron II by Gustaf Emanuelsson, on Flickr

20170613_Oresundsbron_N8B9116 by News Oresund, on Flickr

20170613_Oresundsbron_Pepparholm by News Oresund, on Flickr

On the Oresund Bridge between Denmark and Sweden by Graham Tiller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vasco da Gama bridge (Lisbon), Portugal*

Um skatepark perto do edifício do Vasco da Gama. by Gaël Beure, on Flickr

a ponte Vasco De Gama by Ferdinando Sapienza, on Flickr

Vasco de Gama by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Lisbonne. Le Tage et le Pont Vasco de Gama. River Tagus and Vasco de Gama Bridge. by lesphotosdedaniel, on Flickr

Vasco de Gama bridge by Rob Edelman, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

Good Morning, New York! by Billie Grace Ward, trên Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of Saint Petersburg, Russia*

This strange feeling by Svyatoslav Reyentenko, on Flickr

*** by yell_ru, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Ninara, on Flickr

850_0414 by Ikar Ikar, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia 2018 by Катя, on Flickr

850_1188 by Ikar Ikar, on Flickr

Higher Than Rainbow - Выше радуги by Valery Parshin, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Home is where the heart is (Tower Bridge, London, United Kingdom) by Andrea Pucci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of Chicago, U.S.A.*

Chicago Tribune by Dirk Liebetreu, on Flickr

Chitown by BartPhotography, on Flickr

Wolf Point by Brian Campbell, on Flickr

Summer in The City- Chicago! by BartShore, on Flickr

Untitled by Czarek Jakubik, on Flickr

Chicago Tribune by Dirk Liebetreu, on Flickr

looking east down the Chicago river from the Dearborn St bridge by eric, on Flickr

Merchandise Mart - Chicago River 7/3/18 by BartShore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vasco da Gama bridge (Lisbon), Portugal*

Green Beacon by Jorge A Jorge, on Flickr

a ponte Vasco De Gama by Ferdinando Sapienza, on Flickr

Vasco de Gama by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Lisbonne. Le Tage et le Pont Vasco de Gama. River Tagus and Vasco de Gama Bridge. by lesphotosdedaniel, on Flickr

Vasco de Gama bridge by Rob Edelman, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Brooklyn bridge by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Sé, Porto, Portugal

Porto by AdjaFong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of Budapest (by night), Hungary*

Budapest by Darren Allinson, on Flickr

Liberty Bridge III by Nazim Sabuncuoglu, on Flickr

To the Liberty Bridge by Nazim Sabuncuoglu, on Flickr

Chain Bridge II by Nazim Sabuncuoglu, on Flickr

budapest-525857 by muadongvinhcuu dung, on Flickr

Night view from Gellert Hill, Budapest by xnayc, on Flickr

Budapest-824 by Graham Button, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Viaduc de Millau (Millau), France*

Viaduc de Millau by thomas brenac, on Flickr

Viaduc de Millau by alexis boidron, on Flickr

viaduc de Millau by Michel Bourgouin, on Flickr

town land by Matthias Klaiber, on Flickr

Viaduc de Millau (Aveyron) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

Un pont trop loin by Photésie, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_

Great photos!


----------



## christos-greece

*Arthur Ravenel bridge (South Carolina), U.S.A.*

Arthur Ravenel Bridge - Charleston, SC by Matthew, on Flickr

Arthur Ravenel Jr. Bridge Drone Photo by Donnie Whitaker, on Flickr

Ravenel by PetroG Photography, on Flickr

Arthur Ravenel Jr. Bridge by Ted McGee, on Flickr

Ravenel Bridge & Pier by Yvette Wilson, on Flickr

Ravenel Bridge_1 by John Pingree, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Arthur Ravenel bridge (South Carolina), U.S.A.*

RAVENEL BRIDGE, CHARLESTON, S.C. by michael jon, on Flickr

Arthur Ravenel Bridge - Charleston, SC by Matthew, on Flickr

Arthur Ravenel Jr. Bridge Drone Photo by Donnie Whitaker, on Flickr

Ravenel by PetroG Photography, on Flickr

Arthur Ravenel Jr. Bridge by Ted McGee, on Flickr

Ravenel Bridge & Pier by Yvette Wilson, on Flickr

Ravenel Bridge_1 by John Pingree, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of Chicago, U.S.A.*

20180620-_DBW3263 by WantFit, on Flickr

Crossing Cermak by Jonathan Lee, on Flickr

Chicago Tribune by Dirk Liebetreu, on Flickr

Summer in The City- Chicago! by BartShore, on Flickr

Untitled by Czarek Jakubik, on Flickr

Chicago by wacamerabuff, on Flickr

Chitown by BartPhotography, on Flickr

Wolf Point by Brian Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

GGB

Needles Rock &amp; Lime Point by Steve Hornstra, on Flickr


----------



## Dober_86

Rosavtodor reports that the country's oldest chain link bridges (twins) in the town of Ostrov, Pskov Oblast, Russia have been repaired. The were built in 1853, main span is 108 meters long.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vasco da Gama at Lisbon 

Vasco da Gama at Lisbon ( Classic) by Paulo Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Dober_86

1 km long Purovskiy Bridge inaugurated this past autumn in the polar region of Yamal, near Urengoy, Russia:


































Фотографии пресс-службы Губернатора Ямало-Ненецкого автономного округа / Правительство Ямало-Ненецкого автономного округа


Торжественная церемония открытия Пуровского моста




www.yanao.ru


----------



## Yellow Fever

NYC

Untitled by I. Steve DUMAN, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

*Vasco da Gama Bridge
Lisbon*

S . O . U . L by Marco Lemos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of Albi, France*

Cathédrale Sainte-Cécile, Albi. Occitanie, France by Ed Moskalenko, on Flickr

Albi (Languedoc). France by Detrás del color, on Flickr

Albi (Languedoc). France by Detrás del color, on Flickr

ALBI Y EL RIO TARN - ALBI AND TARN RIVER by Miquel Fabre, on Flickr

Albi Bridges UNESCO Site by eastwestway, on Flickr

Albi sunset by Matthew, on Flickr

Albi et la Cité épiscopale by Clément Baller, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Bridge Over Troubled Waters by James Hale, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Sheikh Zayed Bridge in Abu Dhabi 

Sheikh Zayed Bridge by Judith Kuhn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Arthur Ravenel bridge (South Carolina), U.S.A.*

Arthur Ravenel Bridge - Charleston, SC by Matthew, on Flickr

Arthur Ravenel Jr. Bridge Drone Photo by Donnie Whitaker, on Flickr

Arthur Ravenel Jr. Bridge by Ted McGee, on Flickr

Ravenel Bridge & Pier by Yvette Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Ponte Vechio (Florence), Italy*

Colourful Sunset by Amir Dakkak, on Flickr

Italy - Florence - Ponte Vecchio by Sam valadi, on Flickr

The Ponte Vecchio by Tracy, on Flickr

Florence, Italy by Tibor Demeter, on Flickr

Ponte Vecchio by Miki Lombardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Royal Albert bridge (between Plymouth and Saltash), U.K.*

Heading off the Royal Albert bridge. by ron westwater, on Flickr

Beds into Kernow by ron westwater, on Flickr

Plymouth by DarloRich2009, on Flickr

P1220404 by wimbledonian, on Flickr

P1220412 by wimbledonian, on Flickr


----------



## Pratham Yadav

Bandra Worli Sea-Link, Mumbai, India


----------



## Tsurumi

*Zumbro River Covered Bridge, Minnesota *built in 1869
*







*
_Source: Zumbro River Covered Bridge by Earl Leatherberry on Flickr









Source: Everything there is by Karen Hunnicutt on Flickr









Source: The Old Covered Bridge by J. Mc. on Flickr









Source: Slow Down by Mamluke on Flickr_


----------



## Yellow Fever

Only $10? Lol


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of Shanghai, China*

SHANGHAI #batis 25 by Xonia Lawrence, on Flickr

Lupu with Huangpu by Andy Brandl, on Flickr

20180719_Shanghai_3 by Stefan Dingerkus, on Flickr

20180719_Shanghai_5 by Stefan Dingerkus, on Flickr

20180719_Shanghai_1 by Stefan Dingerkus, on Flickr

Mezzanine City by Brice Retailleau, on Flickr

Shanghai elevated road junction and interchange overpass at night, Shanghai China by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

SF

San Francisco - Oakland Bay Bridge by Peter Miller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandra bridge (Ottawa), Canada*

Alexandra Bridge by claude Allaert, on Flickr

Alexandra Bridge by Laura Mead-Wilson, on Flickr

Royal Alexandra Interprovincial Bridge - Ottawa, Canada by Karl Hipolito, on Flickr

Alexandra bridge Ottawa Ontario Canada by M&M_Photography, on Flickr

Gatineau by Denis Hotte, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Western high-speed diameter, Staraya Derevnya, Petrograd, Russia

Western high-speed diameter, january 2021 by Aleksey Stepanov, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Zeelandbrug, Netherland

Zeelandbrug by Eddy Kriekingen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of Paris (Paris), France*

By the banks of the Siene - Paris France by Norman Repacholi, on Flickr

Over Seine by calvin seah, on Flickr

Seine by Katrinitsa, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre III by Renji's SnapShots, on Flickr

On the Pont des Arts by SteveInLeighton's Photos, on Flickr

Passerelle Léopold-Sédar-Senghor by Christian R. Hamacher, on Flickr

Pont Neuf dramatique by photoserge.com, on Flickr

Pont, Notre Dame à Paris by photoserge.com, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

SF

The Day The Sun Didn&#x27;t Rise by Christopher Michel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of Moscow, Russia*

20180616_130403_прогулка по Москве by Alexander Korovin, on Flickr

20180616_130351_прогулка по Москве by Alexander Korovin, on Flickr

L1080176 by Kirill Moschenkov, on Flickr

Jivopisnyi (picturesque) bridge in Moscow by Евгения Песле, on Flickr

Moscow by night by Laurent D'Andrès, on Flickr

Moscow - Cathedral of Christ the Saviour by Roland Wich, on Flickr

View from Kuntsevo by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of London, U.K.*

under by Jonathan Vowles, on Flickr

Westminster Bridge by Derwisz, on Flickr

London / Paris by ErickB732, on Flickr

Mind the gap! by ...meraki..., on Flickr

London by Jarno Savinen, on Flickr

Londra by Lord Seth, on Flickr

Westminster sunset. Londra by Diego Avanzi, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Colijnsplaat, Provincie Zeeland, Holland









by Bran De Jong @ Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Golden Gate Bridge

Cracked Iron Chains by Michael Nyiri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandra bridge (Ottawa), Canada*

Alexandra Bridge by claude Allaert, on Flickr

Alexandra Bridge, Ottawa by Dan, on Flickr

Alexandra Bridge by Laura Mead-Wilson, on Flickr

Royal Alexandra Interprovincial Bridge - Ottawa, Canada by Karl Hipolito, on Flickr

Alexandra bridge Ottawa Ontario Canada by M&M_Photography, on Flickr

Gatineau by Denis Hotte, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Tay Ho, Hanoi, Vietnam 

vl_07435 by Hanoi&#x27;s Panorama &amp; Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dvortsoviy bridge (Saint Petersburg), Russia*

8492 - St Petersburg - Dvortsoviy Most by Bossi, on Flickr

Dvortsoviy Bridge by Maxim Syromolotov, on Flickr

Russia. Saint-Petersburg. Dvortsoviy bridge and Peter and Paul Cathedral. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

Palace Bridge in St. Petersburg by Aleksandr Surkov, on Flickr

Palace Bridge by Kenneth, on Flickr

StPetersburg_2013 05 25_1678 by Harvey Barrison, on Flickr

Dvortsoviy bridge by Leonid Karachev, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_




----------



## Yellow Fever

wow. its a floating bridge, cool!


----------



## Yellow Fever

Lisboa, Lisboa, Portugal

White truck (Vasco da Gama bridge) by Nuno Correia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Golden gate bridge (San Francisco), U.S.A.*

Golden Gate Bridge by Denton Finley, on Flickr

Golden Gate bridge by Per Andersson, on Flickr

San Francisco by Gema Cañada, on Flickr

San Francisco, CA, USA by lisetteg2018, on Flickr

A Bridge and a Birthday Party by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr

Sunrise at the Golden Gate Bridge by K S, on Flickr


----------



## Dober_86

Wow!









__
https://www.reddit.com/r/ArchitecturePorn/comments/nhodhx


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ WOW is the word.


----------



## christos-greece

*Viaduc de Millau, France*

Viaduc de Millau by thomas brenac, on Flickr

Viaduc de Millau by alexis boidron, on Flickr

Viaduc de Millau - atana studio by Anthony SÉJOURNÉ, on Flickr

town land by Matthias Klaiber, on Flickr

Un pont trop loin by Photésie, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

I watched a TV program about how this bridge was built yesterday and it was simply amazing and I was in awe of how the engineering work and how they overcame some obstacles they encountered when designing and constructing the bridge.


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of Budapest (by night), Hungary*

Budapest by Darren Allinson, on Flickr

Untitled by Sherwin, on Flickr

Liberty Bridge III by Nazim Sabuncuoglu, on Flickr

To the Liberty Bridge by Nazim Sabuncuoglu, on Flickr

Chain Bridge II by Nazim Sabuncuoglu, on Flickr

Night view from Gellert Hill, Budapest by xnayc, on Flickr

Budapest-824 by Graham Button, on Flickr


----------



## Dober_86

Kazan, Russia, the Millennium Bridge. Built in 2005 to commemorate the city's 1000th birthday.








Source: В прошлом году в Казани открыли спортивный.. | Челябинский урбанист | VK


----------



## TM_Germany

Magdeburg channel bridge:











https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/02/Magdeburg_Kanalbr%C3%BCcke_aerial_view_04.jpg













https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/31/Magdeburg_Kanalbr%C3%BCcke_aerial_view_01.jpg













https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e0/Elbueberquerung_Mittellandkanal.JPG













https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/75/Kanalbr%C3%BCcke_Magdeburg.jpg?uselang=de


----------



## Déa_




----------



## Yellow Fever

Vasco da Gama, Portugal

Lighted Infinite Mind by Frank Waterkotte, on Flickr


----------



## sky_boy

Yellow Fever said:


> Lisboa, Lisboa, Portugal
> 
> White truck (Vasco da Gama bridge) by Nuno Correia, on Flickr


it looks like it's one kilometer high


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of London, U.K.*

London Bridge #2 by Fuyuhiko TAKAYA, on Flickr

Untitled by Flying Puffin, on Flickr

9703 London Bridge and the Shard by nrssmith, on Flickr

London bridge by MyDvaNaTripu, on Flickr

Under the Tower Bridge by jescalera, on Flickr

London lights by elias.rahal, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Longfellow Bridge and Sailboats (52035795) by Della Huff, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of New York City*

The Brooklyn Bridge and Downtown Manhattan, New York City, USA. by pedro lastra, on Flickr

Verrazano Bridge, Brooklyn New York City. by Mitzgami, on Flickr

Williamsburg Bridge in New York City by Eddie Velasquez, on Flickr

Night view Manhattan Bridge - New York City - USA by Robert Smrekar, on Flickr

manhattan bridge, new york city by Cristhian Carvalho, on Flickr

3 in 1 Bridges.. Brooklyn Bridge, Manhattan Bridge and Williamsburg Bridge New York City by Mitzgami, on Flickr

Brooklyn bridge, New York city USA by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Golden gate bridge (San Francisco), U.S.A.*

Golden Gate Bridge by Denton Finley, on Flickr

Golden Gate bridge by Per Andersson, on Flickr

San Francisco by Gema Cañada, on Flickr

San Francisco, CA, USA by lisetteg2018, on Flickr

A Bridge and a Birthday Party by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr

Sunrise at the Golden Gate Bridge by K S, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of Venice, Italy*

VENEZIA. PONTE E CHIESA DI SAN TROVASO. by FRANCO CELANT, on Flickr

Venetian paths195(Fondamenta Minotto) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr

Campiello Sant&#x27;Agostin by Peter Dutton, on Flickr

Ponte Bernardo by Peter Dutton, on Flickr

Una notte a venezia by Leonarda Vanicelli, on Flickr

Ponte di Rialto by Eugenio Sollima, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Atlantic Road (Atlanterhavsveien) Norway*

Atlantic Road - Norway by cong2014yan, on Flickr

Atlantic Road - Norway by cong2014yan, on Flickr

Atlanterhavsveien by Markus Tacker, on Flickr

Atlanterhavsveien II by Matthias Klaiber, on Flickr

Atlantic Road by Asosyal Haber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandra bridge (Ottawa), Canada*

Alexandra Bridge by claude Allaert, on Flickr

Alexandra Bridge, Ottawa by Dan, on Flickr

Alexandra Bridge by Laura Mead-Wilson, on Flickr

Royal Alexandra Interprovincial Bridge - Ottawa, Canada by Karl Hipolito, on Flickr

Alexandra bridge Ottawa Ontario Canada by M&M_Photography, on Flickr

Gatineau by Denis Hotte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kiev metro bridge (Kiev), Ukraine*

Kiev Metro Bridge (2) by deVetal, on Flickr

Metro bridge by lyudmilakravchenko, on Flickr

Night in Kiev by Bulkin Sanek, on Flickr

Kiev'2010 New Metro Bridge 07 by Pablo de Gorrion, on Flickr

2010_1021_Kiev_04 by peatc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of Lyon, France*

The Bridge & The Patriot (II) by Michael Muraz, on Flickr

Lyon by telepuzik, on Flickr

La justice est proche by Michael Muraz, on Flickr

Lyon In The Late Afternoon by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

Lyon la nuit - Rhône. by Richard Gallego, on Flickr

Lyon Passerelle Saint Georges by Nicolas SAVIGNAT, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Lvzhijiang Bridge, world's largest single-tower, single-span suspension bridge


----------



## christos-greece

*Franjo Tuđman Bridge, Croatia*

Untitled by Kevin Bundy, on Flickr

Franjo Tuđman Bridge by sumi!, on Flickr

Dubrovnik-4109 by Stephen Yung (Canada), on Flickr

Croatia by Steve Brown, on Flickr

6 30 Franjo Tuđman Bridge by Dave Morton, on Flickr

Dubrovnik_2019 10 21_0351 by Harvey Barrison, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Viaduc de Millau, France*

Viaduc de Millau by alexis boidron, on Flickr

Viaduc de Millau - atana studio by Anthony SÉJOURNÉ, on Flickr

viaduc de Millau by Michel Bourgouin, on Flickr

town land by Matthias Klaiber, on Flickr

Un pont trop loin by Photésie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of Saint Petersburg, Russia*

Winter Canal by Dmitry Alexeev, on Flickr

This strange feeling by Svyatoslav Reyentenko, on Flickr

*** by yell_ru, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Ninara, on Flickr

850_0414 by Ikar Ikar, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia 2018 by Катя, on Flickr

Higher Than Rainbow - Выше радуги by Valery Parshin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of Paris, France*

By the banks of the Siene - Paris France by Norman Repacholi, on Flickr

Seine by Katrinitsa, on Flickr

Pont Alexandre III by Renji's SnapShots, on Flickr

On the Pont des Arts by SteveInLeighton's Photos, on Flickr

Passerelle Léopold-Sédar-Senghor by Christian R. Hamacher, on Flickr

No Limit by Carlos Pinho, on Flickr

Pont Neuf dramatique by photoserge.com, on Flickr

Pont, Notre Dame à Paris by photoserge.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stanley bridge (Alexandria), Egypt*

Weekend Shots Taken on S7 edge Alexandria,Egypt by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

Weekend Shots Taken on S7 edge Alexandria,Egypt by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

Stanley Bridge l كـوبري ستانلـي by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr

Beautiful bridge by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

Alexandria.. Egypt by Mahmuod Ahmed, on Flickr

Alex Stanley .. by Ahmed Dakroury, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Arthur Ravenel bridge (South Carolina), U.S.A.*

Arthur Ravenel Bridge - Charleston, SC by Matthew, on Flickr

Arthur Ravenel Jr. Bridge Drone Photo by Donnie Whitaker, on Flickr

Ravenel by PetroG Photography, on Flickr

Ravenel Bridge & Pier by Yvette Wilson, on Flickr

Ravenel Bridge_1 by John Pingree, on Flickr


----------



## Dober_86

Tver, Ru.

A bridge opened in 2021.








A 1900 bridge:








Link: Вечерний город. | НТ | Новая Тверь | VK


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of Cleveland, U.S.A.*

Cleveland Skyline - Blue Hour - Available on Getty Images by Swapan Jha, on Flickr

Cleveland Sunset by tquist24, on Flickr

Cleveland at Night by Francis B Angelone, on Flickr

Cleveland Bridges by Ralf Peter Reimann, on Flickr

Cleveland Bridges by Ralf Peter Reimann, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Port Mann Bridge, Metro Vancouver








by 
Ron Brown


----------



## christos-greece

*Bridges of Chicago, U.S.A.*

Chicago Tribune by Dirk Liebetreu, on Flickr

Chitown by BartPhotography, on Flickr

Wolf Point by Brian Campbell, on Flickr

Summer in The City- Chicago! by BartShore, on Flickr

Untitled by Czarek Jakubik, on Flickr

Chicago Tribune by Dirk Liebetreu, on Flickr

Merchandise Mart - Chicago River 7/3/18 by BartShore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Golden gate bridge (San Francisco), U.S.A.*

Golden Gate Bridge by Denton Finley, on Flickr

Golden Gate bridge by Per Andersson, on Flickr

San Francisco, CA, USA by lisetteg2018, on Flickr

A Bridge and a Birthday Party by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr

Sunrise at the Golden Gate Bridge by K S, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kiev metro bridge (Kiev), Ukraine*

Kiev Metro Bridge (2) by deVetal, on Flickr

Metro bridge by lyudmilakravchenko, on Flickr

Night in Kiev by Bulkin Sanek, on Flickr

Kiev'2010 New Metro Bridge 07 by Pablo de Gorrion, on Flickr

2010_1021_Kiev_04 by peatc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Margit bridge (Budapest), Hungary*

Budapest - Margit Híd by Markus Wildgruber, on Flickr

Margit híd or Margaret Bridge with the Parliament Building and Gellért Hill in the background - BUDAPEST, HUNGARY by Gábor Tikos, on Flickr

Margit híd (Margaret Bridge) by Tamas, on Flickr

Margit híd / Margaret Bridge over the Danube River, Budapest, Hungary, Europe by iesphotography, on Flickr

IMG_5730 by maro310, on Flickr

Margit híd by andrea piovanni, on Flickr

coLd wintEr by Károly Meyer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dvortsoviy bridge (Saint Petersburg), Russia*

Palace Bridge in St. Petersburg by Aleksandr Surkov, on Flickr

Palace Bridge by Kenneth, on Flickr

Dvortsoviy bridge by Leonid Karachev, on Flickr

8492 - St Petersburg - Dvortsoviy Most by Bossi, on Flickr

Dvortsoviy Bridge by Maxim Syromolotov, on Flickr

Saint Pertersburg: Bolsheokhtinsky Bridge on Neva river by Dyron Díaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stanley bridge (Alexandria), Egypt*

Stanley bridge by omerfares, on Flickr

Stanley l ستـانـلــي by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr

كوبري ستانلي - Stanley Bridge by ISLAM KOTB, on Flickr

كوبري ستانلي - Stanley Bridge by ISLAM KOTB, on Flickr

كوبري ستانلي - Stanley Bridge by ISLAM KOTB, on Flickr

كوبري ستانلي - Stanley Bridge by ISLAM KOTB, on Flickr


----------

